# That Cactus Green Avant Build Thread



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Back in May I picked up a manual 1999 Cactus Green A4 Avant for a steal, problem is, I'm only 15 years old. Here are the stock photos:














































Not long after, I picked up a set of celebrations with Pirellis for $75 










And did some small but necessary things like de-badging, clear fender markers, window tint, short shifter, sport steering wheel swap, s4 grille, and a few more things.
Also did a hardwood floor for the trunk:


----------



## Big~Kenny (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice start! Love the hardwood trunk!


----------



## note. (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome!

You got a steal on those wheels!


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

avants and cactus green :thumbup:

i think i know your buddy with the black b5 haha


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

YES YES YES!!!


I would and will do a number of things to acquire a cactus avant! I hope you take this good places! opcorn:


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Car looks mint.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. I've been doing a whole bunch lately and I'll be posting a few new pictures soon. Putting in facelifted headlights today


----------



## iLovPieNCake (Jun 20, 2012)

Dat Trunk! Ugh

I recommend replacing the timing belt unless the owner specified they replaced it recently within 60K miles. Also do a vac leak test, to make sure your getting all the power you should.

If you want some extra kick, check out giac software. It will give you a lot of power that is already there ~40whp & ~ 60ftLbs torque, be a lot more responsive and it's only 300$.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

man... a cactus avant. nice find.


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

looks good:thumbup:

I wish i had an A4 when i was 15lol 

good luck !


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

So I got my headlights in today and I absolutely love them. They are non-HIDs, but have a 2005 manufacture date on them, so they are really clean for the most part. Here are a few poorly taken photos i just took. I'll have better ones tomorrow that are updated to what the car currently looks like.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

nice set of wheels and lower it some and your golden. as far as engine mods thats up to you. but the car has amazing potential:beer::beer:


----------



## europearl (May 23, 2012)

:thumbup: nice gotta love an avant


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Such an awesome color and an avant makes it more so! Looking forward to it's progress! :thumbup:


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks real good so far, and that hardwood floor trunk is rad :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks great man. I had bought my first car when i was 15 and still have it...although its under major project status its still cool seeing someone else that got an early start like i did! 

keep up the good work!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments guys. I wasn't able to post any pictures of my car like I said I would because I spent a good bit of the day fixing the gas gauge in my car. But I was able to get a few pictures today, as well as organize a few I took while doing my headlight swap.

Fender before









Something just didn't seem right about cutting a piece of my car off...









My brother 1up-ed me there


















I hate the yellow New York plates...



























New sport wheel, facelift vents and short shifter


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

does your brother frequent audiforums?

so cool to have brothers with b5s


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> I wasn't able to post any pictures of my car like a I said I would because *me and my brother* spent a good bit of the day fixing the gas gauge in my car.


Fixed that up for you 

And yea nick that's me haha


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

which SS did you go with?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I ended up just buying an eBay short shifter because I've heard it was one of the best mods for the price. And it is a lot nicer than my old one. I put a before and after video of it on Youtube too. I plan to make more videos for mods, but we'll see. This is the only one so far. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T24TtIoYxI


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

nice colour,good to have a coach on hand as well I guess :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

cars coming together :thumbup:


----------



## rhymeswithvenus (Sep 6, 2011)

So much potential, I cant wait to see where this ends up. :thumbup:


----------



## JAM3S121 (Jan 5, 2011)

love the car! that color looks great, is this the SS you installed? http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-A4-96-...es&fits=Make:Audi&hash=item2311d39e2f&vxp=mtr

i watched the video and wow.. the most annoying this about shifting my car is the distance from first to second feels like forever! ive wanted to buy one but can't find myself having enough money to buy a JHM one, is the one i linked the same you purchased?\


how bad was fixing the gas gauge? i got a fuel sending unit on my way currently hoping it won't be to hard fixing.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

The link you posted is the same one I got, but with a shift knob. The exact one I got was the one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-A4-96-...99&hash=item2a11b9435d&vxp=mtr#ht_3351wt_1398

And as for the gas gauge, the hardest part for me was unscrewing the lid on the tank, it was really stuck on there. But after that, the sender unit was easy to take out, and then we soldered the broken wire back together, then put everything back together, and it worked really well. My brother helped me with it, but its not that hard of a project, and definitely worth it I think.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

Im guessing this isnt your first car? For being being so young...it looks like you listen to your bro! Looks great man! keep it clean


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Haha thanks! This is my first car, and I have definitely learned everything I know from my brother. He knows his stuff!


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

lower it. immediately. :wave:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

alexandermjoyce said:


> lower it. immediately. :wave:


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Phillyone (Dec 5, 2011)

Man I wish I had that car when I was 15. Put that HARDWOOD to use :thumbup:


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

Cactus Avant - Welome , car looks great. Question, where did your friend with the black b5 in your pics pic that car up from? i see your from NY , was that black b5 bought out of Kingston NY? i Think its my old one !


----------



## hammeredGLI (Dec 15, 2005)

what method did you use to clear the headlights?

did you "drill the tabs" and then break it apart in the assembly?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

hammeredGLI said:


> what method did you use to clear the headlights?
> 
> did you "drill the tabs" and then break it apart in the assembly?


Yeah, I used the drilling method. It took a while, but was worth it.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

AWDIOS said:


> Cactus Avant - Welome , car looks great. Question, where did your friend with the black b5 in your pics pic that car up from? i see your from NY , was that black b5 bought out of Kingston NY? i Think its my old one !


That's me with the black b5 but nah that wasn't the one haha. I picked mine up bone stock in Bath a couple years ago.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey, sorry for the lack of updates lately. I've got a few. So we took my car to Waterfest, and on the way, an axle began to go. Perfect. It got pretty bad to the point where it wasn't safe. And what do you know, before I even have my license... my car gets towed. 

















Here's the damage: 









So I had to replace that, and lining that thing up with the hub on the transmission was so bad, I ended up using a pen as I guide (not recommended. Use something stronger, like a screwdriver) The pen broke, and I had to take the axle off and clean out the pen shards, and restart. But eventually I got it in, and now everything works just fine. 









While I was at it, I had time to change my diverter valve, air filter (to K&N) and put in my heat shield as well. 









And today, I put on my new plate I got made at Waterfest : 









I could do a easy little DIY on putting the license plate on if anyone wants, or just ask. 

Typical day... 









Brother is putting in his big turbo, I'm just doing some detailing.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

I :heart: that last picture


----------



## frieswiddat (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the damage. I am also 15 and my first car is a b5. Your car looks great man, love the trunk! Might copy, but i dont know how well that would look in a sedan..


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

frieswiddat said:


> Sorry to hear about the damage. I am also 15 and my first car is a b5. Your car looks great man, love the trunk! Might copy, but i dont know how well that would look in a sedan..


Thanks! That's so cool to see another 15 year old with a B5. The wood floor is one of my favorite mods so far, everybody seems to love it too. I'd love to see your car too.


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

I also really like the hardwood trunk floor idea, i am picking up my 01 Hibiscus 1.8t 5spd Avant tomorrow, hardwood floor along with the same ebay short shifter you have, and my electronic podi stepper motor boost gauge and pod are gonna be some of my first few mods... btw thanks for that helpful video you did comparing OEM shifter to EbaySS, really awesome :thumbup: will be watching this thread!opcorn:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i think i drove 2 years on an axle that looked like that, never made any noises or anything


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

oprah winfrey said:


> i think i drove 2 years on an axle that looked like that, never made any noises or anything


I wish that was the case with mine. Mine made a lot of noise, and vibrated like crazy at highway speeds.


----------



## _RAZIEL_ (Aug 2, 2012)

hello:wave:good car:thumbup:have tou got another pics your brothers car?he run 17x8 fat five?or 18?


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

They're the 18x8.5's


----------



## _RAZIEL_ (Aug 2, 2012)

very very good:thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

well shoot. another cactus green avant. I'm no longer special! 

It's coming along nicely! Wish I would have had a better idea of what I was doing with a car when I was 15 haha.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> well shoot. another cactus green avant. I'm no longer special!
> 
> It's coming along nicely! Wish I would have had a better idea of what I was doing with a car when I was 15 haha.


Sorry! I had just found out you had a Cactus green avant not too long ago. Looks good. And thanks, haha I take after my brother with the black B5.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Alright guys, I've got a big update. My car has gone through pretty big change since I last updated my thread. So a buddy of my brother's had his avant hit by a drunk driver not too long ago, and insurance totaled the car. I was lucky enough to find it in a junk yard, and got some donor parts for cheap. 

Here's the car from the outside:









Old interior:


















New interior:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I have the same s4 woodgrain. It's refreshingly classy :laugh: Black seats>cream seats any day of the week.

Looks good!


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

This build ain't bad at all! Keep it up man!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I have the same s4 woodgrain. It's refreshingly classy :laugh: Black seats>cream seats any day of the week.
> 
> Looks good!


Thanks! I like the black seats and wood grain with the green much better than my old ripped up cream drivers seat. Whole interior swap (excluding steering wheel) has only cost me $199 so far


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

CactusAvant said:


> Thanks! I like the black seats and wood grain with the green much better than my old ripped up cream drivers seat. Whole interior swap (excluding steering wheel) has only cost me $199 so far


If that's not a deal I don't know what is. My ripped drivers seat is beyond annoying me right now. I might take it out and burn it in the back yard.


----------



## vwgolf7111 (Apr 25, 2011)

Where did you grab that hood bra?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

vwgolf7111 said:


> Where did you grab that hood bra?


I actually got it from my brother, but (and I could be wrong) I think he bought it on ECStuning while they were having a super sale a while ago.


----------



## vwgolf7111 (Apr 25, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> I actually got it from my brother, but (and I could be wrong) I think he bought it on ECStuning while they were having a super sale a while ago.


Yeah I think its disco now...


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

vwgolf7111 said:


> Yeah I think its disco now...


Oh alright, it was the OEM Audi bra too. If I ever decide to sell it I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> If that's not a deal I don't know what is. My ripped drivers seat is beyond annoying me right now. I might take it out and burn it in the back yard.


Burn it in celebration for this nice avant build! hhahah :laugh:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

deljon said:


> Burn it in celebration for this nice avant build! hhahah :laugh:


Haha thanks, I'm glad you like the thread! :thumbup:


----------



## Phillyone (Dec 5, 2011)

Coming along nice. The steering wheel looks better but I like the feel of the other one better on long distance drives. Any info. on fitting the euro plate? Been wanting to get that done without having holes in my bumper.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Phillyone said:


> Coming along nice. The steering wheel looks better but I like the feel of the other one better on long distance drives. Any info. on fitting the euro plate? Been wanting to get that done without having holes in my bumper.


Thanks. And my old steering wheel was really sun-damaged to the point where it was a little sticky. For my europlate, I took off the old black plate holder, cleaned the bumper very well, and put 3M vinyl wrap under where my europlate would soon be. Then I just connected the plate using all weather 3M velcro. But if I were to do it again, or re-do it, I would probably use a double-sided all-weather tape type stuff. If you want to know anything more, I can gladly send you some pictures of the process, what I used, what it looks like, and how I did it. Just let me know.:wave:


----------



## ISHOT (May 26, 2012)

Awesome thread! Car is sick, I wish I had an avant! This thing is definitely going in the right direction.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Check engine lights are never fun. I scanned for codes and found there was a leak in my evap line, little did I know it was this bad: 








The line had rusted apart. So with a wire brush, dremel, and rust converter, this is what I managed to do with the line: 








Rust converter does good things! Its not perfect, but it works. I would definitely recommend it for parts on the bottom of your car if needed. Heres the finished product: 









Sorry for the boring post, so to make it up here's two semi-recent pictures: 








(I'm not the only one now :laugh: ) 










Im also putting in fog lights, and saving some cash for either a new clutch (mine might die soon) or coilovers :thumbup:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Coils and lowwww! 



But really if the clutch is going maintenance first. 


Good progress!


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

wow your right, our builds are very very similar lmfao. I also have the S4 grille, **** i even have the same looking ski/snowboard storage thing, its even silver. hahaha :wave: and to top it off, my sister drivers a black b5 sedan... sh1ts startin to trip me out man... :laugh:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

New sticker till I get my new fender:


----------



## ISHOT (May 26, 2012)

Haha I diggggggggggggggg the sticker.


----------



## w4xm4n (May 30, 2010)

Your brother is teaching you right ! :thumbup:


----------



## b5missile (Apr 18, 2011)

Good progress so far! Just wait til your wiper motor goes  
its $200 for the motor..or modify the linkage to run it old school euro 1 wiper style.

I would hope you have seen these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dleE-3jw3A

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eurOVC1_Brc&feature=related


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

b5missile said:


> Good progress so far! Just wait til your wiper motor goes
> its $200 for the motor..or modify the linkage to run it old school euro 1 wiper style.
> 
> I would hope you have seen these:
> ...


Haha I sure hope my wiper motor doesn't go out....
And as for the videos, I've seen them before and it doesn't get much better than that :thumbup:


----------



## b5missile (Apr 18, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Haha I sure hope my wiper motor doesn't go out....
> And as for the videos, I've seen them before and it doesn't get much better than that :thumbup:


Oh they always go.
B5 repair list as follows:
bearings,
wiper motor,
headlight washers,
timing belt (duh),
coil packs (if original owner hasnt done the recall yet)
power locks (some b5's)
...and i think thats the common ones...
OH randomly my tb **** the bed in june. (AWM, drive by wire)

B5's are the best car out there bar none.
I so so so badly want to swap my 1.8T at times for a 2.2T tho.. but I cant gut the heart and soul out of my baby.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey guys, just put in some new back up lights. They are the projectors by Krauto parts. I love them, here are a few bad pictures:

Before:


















After:









Before:









After:









Pictures don't do justice, but trust me, they make a huge difference, and are very bright. Definitely worth the $27


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Interesting. Havn't seen those before.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Interesting. Havn't seen those before.


They're worth buying I think, especially if you have tint, and can't see that well at night. Makes things a lot easier. This is what they look like compared to the normal bulbs:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a question. So when my car hits 2800 rpm, the engine starts to sound raspy, does anyone know what could be causing this, or why its happening? Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

CactusAvant said:


> They're worth buying I think, especially if you have tint, and can't see that well at night. Makes things a lot easier. This is what they look like compared to the normal bulbs:


I don't have tinted tails, but super bright reverse lights would be nice. Just so I can see everything, and be seen by other cars ripping through safeway parking lots.. 

As far as a raspy noise at 2800...not sure. Anything else going on with it? Misfiring?


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> Hey guys, I have a question. So when my car hits 2800 rpm, the engine starts to sound raspy, does anyone know what could be causing this, or why its happening? Any help is appreciated, thanks!


Just to help give some info, when it hits 2800rpm it sounds and feels "rougher" there's no misfire. Anything below 2800 sounds fine but as soon as you go over 2800 it starts to sound and feel "rough" or unhealthy and stays like that until redline, not quite sure how exactly to describe it.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

link to the bulbs?
i would love those in my f350 for plowing.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

ray4624 said:


> link to the bulbs?
> i would love those in my f350 for plowing.


They are near the bottom of the page. Great seller by the way :thumbup:
http://www.krautoparts.com/#!LED Bulbs|c16dd


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Can't wait to put these in


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm, those look awful similar to mine! :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Hmmm, those look awful similar to mine! :thumbup:


Our cars seem to be getting more alike and more alike haha. How do you like yours?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey guys, need some help. Car broke down... So last night I was driving home, everything was normal and working fine, then the engine just cut out while i was driving probably around 35mph. Electronics were still on, power steering was gone (obviously), engine was off, and oil light came on and beeped. And now the car will not start. all electronics seem to work, it has gas. The battery gauge is right under 12v. Any ideas?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I've driven this car less than 2,000 miles, and this is the second time it's been towed :facepalm:
Engine won't start


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

That's pretty bad luck man. Will it crank or turn over?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> That's pretty bad luck man. Will it crank or turn over?


Yeah it will. It's getting fuel, air (should be, I can't see how it wouldn't), and a spark. I have no idea what it could be. I'll put up another post soon with more details, and codes


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

check your crank position sensor.
right below the oil filter. mine just went bad a couple weeks back. similiar symptoms....


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

jrodmk2 said:


> check your crank position sensor.
> right below the oil filter. mine just went bad a couple weeks back. similiar symptoms....


Thanks! Will do


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Winter mode for me at the moment:









Finally have a break from school, so I'll be attempting to fix the car. I just went to vagcom the car, and found no codes for some reason. I tried to start the car too, and electronics dimmed and car tried to start, but sluggishly, but never did. The voltage gauge also fell to a little over 8v. I've already tried a working battery, and that didn't work. My guess, and from what I hear, it might be the alternator. So I guess my next step is to take that out and fix it or replace it. Anyone have any other thoughts?


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

The things I would do for a Cactus Avant. I hope you can get this beast up and running! Good luck!:beer:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Common sense would say it's the alternator. I'm no help 

As far as coils go, I love my H&R's soooo much. I appreciate a stiff spring rate for sure. Do you have the s4 or a4 ones?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Common sense would say it's the alternator. I'm no help
> 
> As far as coils go, I love my H&R's soooo much. I appreciate a stiff spring rate for sure. Do you have the s4 or a4 ones?


Haha alright thanks though! And I'm really liking mine as well, I've only driven on them a couple times before my car broke down though. I need to adjust the heights and everything still. And I'm not sure which I have, they're seem really stiff though. How can you tell? I bought them used


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Here try this http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/358309-DIY-5-Alternator-Fix-replacing-brushes-(Valeo)


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> Haha alright thanks though! And I'm really liking mine as well, I've only driven on them a couple times before my car broke down though. I need to adjust the heights and everything still. And I'm not sure which I have, they're seem really stiff though. How can you tell? I bought them used


You have the s4 ones, and I want them...


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

ChampagneA4 said:


> Here try this http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/358309-DIY-5-Alternator-Fix-replacing-brushes-(Valeo)


Thanks! I was actually just looking at this... I think I'm going to go get some brushes as soon as I can


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Alright snow, you're not helping me out....


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Ny has really had some **** weather this year. :thumbdown:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

So I got out to begin looking over and checking stuff out, and I pulled off the timing belt cover, and the timing belt wasn't even sitting on the camshaft gear... I'm guessing the tensioner broke, and at this point I'm thinking my valves are probably bent too.  The previous owner lead me to believe (or I heard something wrong somehow) the belt was done at 110k, but I met the owner previous to him (after this happened), and he said it was done at 87k. That would make sense since I'm at 163k now. Anyone know how much this might cost me to fix? Can my head be repaired or should I just look for a used/junk yard one? I'm only 16 so I'm a little low on funds, so the car will probably be sitting for the rest of the winter  Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd pull the head and check for damage before making any assumptions of what happened. It's possible you bent a valve. Did the car just shut off or was there noise from the engine when it happened? Valves hitting pistons is a very harsh and distinctive sound. And can you crank the car at all or no crank? IIRC, if the crank position sensor goes bad the car won't even try to turn over.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

That's the things, the car cranks over fine (I mean I don't want to try it anymore knowing the belt isn't on). And the car just turned off, no engine noise at all that I could hear. I didn't have music on and I was in a low rpm with stock exhaust, so I think I would have heard something, but I didn't. I'll have to check the valves when I can.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Thought I might as well update this while I'm working on the car. So I took of all the stuff to get to the timing belt and found this: 

























 Why haven't I ever seen a timing belt setup like this? Wheres the tensioner? What's going on?


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

haha crazy. Its in visible, new tech


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

Manual tensioner


----------



## ghost1312 (Oct 16, 2012)

oh man did the valves bend?


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I keep coming back to look at this damn cactus avant. So much drool factor. 
Now get this this done already! And do some engine bay cleaning while your in there. :thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

It looks like there was a tensioner there at one point..duh fuq?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah, so the guys on Audizine said it had been converted to a manual tensioner (as well as ray4624) and that its not a good set up at all as it puts too much stress on the belt for the majority of the time. I bought a new timing belt kit, and everything. Now, I just need to figure out if the valves are bent or not. A lack in tools I need isn't helping me out though :facepalm: 

And yeah, I really need to do some cleaning in there... it was leaking a little bit of oil before I bought the car, and there's no belly pan. Oil leak + no belly pan = super dirty engine bay 
I have a lot of work to do. On a positive note, I'll be putting in a power gasket and a boost gauge as well :thumbup:


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

What is a power gasket?
Boost gauge is a must have

The precious owner probably got a deal on the manual tensioner or his mechanic was an idiot and talked him into doin it


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

ray4624 said:


> What is a power gasket?
> Boost gauge is a must have
> 
> The precious owner probably got a deal on the manual tensioner or his mechanic was an idiot and talked him into doin it


 Thats true. The power gasket is an intake manifold gasket that is made of of a material that heat doesn't conduct through as well, and keeps the intake manifold cooler, keeping the intake air cooler, equalling more power. I can put up a picture of mine if you want


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Well. Here we go. Got the head off, and the surprises were not so pleasant. 

















I'm not a pro, but that doesn't look good for a turbo









Broken PCV pipe and some animal's nest while my car has been sitting









Piston head damage (I think all the junk is just from the gasket)

























Dont appear damaged

















Gross. :thumbdown: Need a coolant flush









Engine bay rust. Road salt damage with no belly pan from previous owner :thumbdown:









And valve damage









Thats what I call a bent valve

















Probably just going to look for a new head, sand down the pistons, replace the gaskets and so on. As always, any insight or help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mikehawk_ (Jun 19, 2011)

wrong cactus my bad! *edit*


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Ouch! I hope to see this running soon. The world needs more cactus avants.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Forgot to put these up.
Sanded down the nicks:

















Also decided I might want to replace my alternator brushes while I'm at it. It costs like $5, so why not?









I also got my new head. Its only got 89k on it 
Just fixing my turbo situation, waiting for some parts, and I should be able to finish it up relatively soon


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Haven't had much time, but was able to replace the alternator brushes









Good thing I did too haha


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Haven't had much time, but was able to replace the alternator brushes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick question on this: is your alternator the Valeo 90amp version? If so, may I ask where you sourced the brushes from?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

MetalMan1 said:


> Quick question on this: is your alternator the Valeo 90amp version? If so, may I ask where you sourced the brushes from?


Yeah, Valeo 90amp. I got them off eBay. They came from Ireland, and took about 1 week to get here. Here's the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221175475618?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for that, just ordered a set!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Car's still not finished. I cant get a replacement hot side of my turbo... I just get screwed and get sent the wrong one. There is a difference between a K03 and a K03s. AEB turbo vs. AWM. Not sure about ATW. 








*Left is the K03s Right is the K03*
In the red is a hole the k03s has, and the K03 doesn't
In blue is an indent in the K03 that the K03s doesn't have
In green is the difference in overall size about the circular part at the top
There's probably more, I'm not sure.
*Also, the K03s has 1 K in the triangle, the K03 has 3 K's in the triangle on the side*
Sorry for the bad phone picture, but just thought I'd share.
Hopefully I can get the right part for a reasonable price, then get this thing on the road again. I get my license next month


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Today is a glorious day. My car is practically done, it moves under its own power again, and man, I'm loving it!  I do have one problem though, my exhaust manifold gasket is leaking like crazy. NEVER buy an Autozone gasket! :banghead: But she still drives and I got my boost gauge and power gasket in as well 

My baby turbo all back together









My new head looking clean  Only 88,900 miles :thumbup:









Timing









First time it moved in 3 months









How it sits now. Bumper goes on tomorrow 









List of things I replaced/did in this project:
Cylinder head
Head gasket
Timing belt and whatnot
Water pump and thermostat
Alternator brushes
Boost gauge
Power Gasket
Coolant flange
Turbo hot side and gaskets all around that
All the fluids
PVC pipe (formerly exploded)
Painted intake manifold
Exhaust manifold (which failed)
Coolant flush
Cleaned up engine/engine bay
And probably more

Runs like a different car!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Bumper is on! Poorly for now though. Does anyone know how to align a bumper well?? 










Interior shot, bad quality









Going to try to lower it more (it needs it), and I can hopefully put my facelift center console in soon


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Lowered the front a good bit more today, probably about an inch. Sorry for all the iPhone pictures, I'll get some real ones once I can get my bumper aligned and my lower grilles back on


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

My bumper used to sag really bad on the sides like that. An easy fix is to screw a wood screw through to the fender liner to hold it up. Still have to fix some spotty fitment on mine but it worked for a while until I took my bumper off. Good to hear your car is back and running again :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Thought I might as well post a couple of pictures up quick

New fender, now I just need to get that painted, and I'm going to get my hatch painted because theres a couple small rust spots and scratches and whatnot.









Just a picture I took when I was out driving it tonight. It only gets driven about once a week, so I had to take just 1 picture haha. It's driving well and loving it now that its a bit lower :thumbup:. I haven't washed it since November haha, it hasn't seen any salt this season since it was broken all winter, and still pretty clean


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome to see it back up and running, I love how everything coming back together. :thumbup:


----------



## SquishyPanda (Apr 1, 2013)

I didn't like this color at first, but it's growing on me.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

crazexr7 said:


> My bumper used to sag really bad on the sides like that. An easy fix is to screw a wood screw through to the fender liner to hold it up. Still have to fix some spotty fitment on mine but it worked for a while until I took my bumper off. Good to hear your car is back and running again :thumbup:


@Cactus just like I told you!

Self tapping screw through the bumper and fender is one of the best things I've ever done. I can get my bumper off in 2 minutes now


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Everytime I look at it, first thing I notice is the fender gap haha, but then, its that bumper gap! I can't get the bumper on. I think I'll end up using the self tapping screws... but I'm so determined to make it fit right haha


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

So I was searching through the junk yard and came across a 2004-ish Passat wagon. And we noticed it had some nice silver hatch struts. Wooo my lucky day, mine we almost dead. So I replaced them tonight, and the Passat ones fit perfectly and look much better  (sorry for the iPhone pictures and poorly lit garage) 

Old 









New


----------



## ISHOT (May 26, 2012)

Looking good! Why don't you daily it? Once a week is weak. This car would be perfect with an s4/rs4 bumper.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

ISHOT said:


> Looking good! Why don't you daily it? Once a week is weak. This car would be perfect with an s4/rs4 bumper.


 Thanks man! Haha well, I wish I could daily it! I don't have my license yet! I'm still 16, so I will be getting it soon! With my permit, I only get the chance to drive it only about once a week. And about the bumper, I agree, I want an rs4 bumper soooo bad, but an S4 will do just fine :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I love this color the more I see it.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Because cactus inspiration


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I want to get my paint to be that nice so bad.....


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

CactusAvant said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I want to get my paint to be that nice so bad.....


 Heeeeeeeeeeard that! I'm right there with ya.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT????


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

thepirate said:


> WHERE DID YOU FIND THAT????


 Haha I found it on eBay one day floating around. They only had one, so I just had to buy it! It's from Germany, theres a guy on eBay who sells these model cars from Germany. I'll look up more info on him if you want :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Doing my center console swap right now. Anybody done this before and managed to retain your fog lights? And if so, what extra parts did you need?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Finished my center console finally and loving it! 










It's a huge mess back there...









Retaining foglights is possible, but is a lot of work! (big thanks to my brother for helping with that, and the guys on audizine) (Thats not even all of it either )









And also got some rain tray covers for my rookie engine bay









Probably nothing else new for a while, just pictures ic:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Just got my license today!  Car will finally be getting driven!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Test fit a wheel a couple days ago to see what they would look like.








































(My brakes look so tiny up front with these haha)

I don't really know how I feel about them. Tires are too big also. I like them, but not enough to buy them. I'll save the money for some different wheels. Maybe fat fives, alphards, not sure yet.


----------



## GldnBbyNuts (Mar 16, 2013)

Sooooo it keeps posting the same pictures....


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

GldnBbyNuts said:


> Sooooo it keeps posting the same pictures....


What do you mean?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You got s4 birds eye in there! I love that look I've done it myself


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

Where in ny are you at?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

gallhue said:


> Where in ny are you at?


14830. Around Corning


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

So I thought I'd share my quick story for today. So I went to school to take a final today, and when I came back to my car, my rusted fender was dented, scratched, and half of the rusty paint fell right off. You can see through it in certain places now. 




























Later I found out from a friend that some kid kicked it. I've never even met the kid in my life. He KICKED my fender. Why? Why would someone even do that? I'm going to be in two car shows this weekend and now I have to go with a dented, scratched, warped super rusted fender. I know it was bad before, but no where near where it is now


----------



## glinc (Apr 2, 2012)

I would punch him in the throat

Sent from the plank of the Scäliwägn


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

This is for my car specifically! This doesn't go for all of us, but definitely me


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

**** that! this is an awesome first car though. I got and started modding my first b5 before I was old enough to get my license too. I will forever miss that car. don't ever get rid of this!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

aledelic42 said:


> **** that! this is an awesome first car though. I got and started modding my first b5 before I was old enough to get my license too. I will forever miss that car. don't ever get rid of this!


 Thanks man! Its been a lot of work but I love it, I can't see myself ever getting rid of it. What was you first B5? Something before your avant or?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I had a europa 97 2.8 sedan for three years before the avant. I still look for it on craigslist at least once a week


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

aledelic42 said:


> I had a europa 97 2.8 sedan for three years before the avant. I still look for it on craigslist at least once a week


 Hopefully you'll find it! That would be so cool if you could buy it back sometime. I always hear stories of people selling their first car and regretting it, especially with B5's. At least your avant now looks sick :thumbup: 

On another note, after photoshopping this, I've decided what wheels I want


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Love how the car turned out, and where it's come. I'd take the sticker off.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Go fenderless. Because no rust?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

So ECS has that super sale on those 1.8t exhaust tips, and they are Genuine Audi parts, and only $9 so I said what the heck and bought them. 

Here they are: 









Before: 









After: 


















You can tell they are still just tips, but they look good, especially from a distance, and they were $9 brand new Audi parts. I'm satisfied till I get my new exhaust.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Parked right next to me tonight. Love the sound of this thing


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i have those flat fives..just painted them. PM me if your interested.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> i have those flat fives..just painted them. PM me if your interested.


Do it!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

thepirate said:


> Do it!


I want to so bad... First I gotta fix my fender though. And then I think I'm going to build a roof basket, and my clutch might need to be done this summer. I have the clutch, so it shouldn't be more more to replace it. But hopefully by the end of the summer, I'll have them. It all depends if my brother gets new wheels, I'll buy his fat fives. And Marc, what color are yours? Are they the OEM color or?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

They're a silver metallic. No bends or cracks.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Finally got my new fender painted and whatnot (looks so good ) and I'm in the process of lining the stupid thing up. I think its warped in some areas . Anyways, I took of my fender to realize the body of my car is rusting! :thumbdown: Screw you northern winters and your stupid salt! Anyways, spent too long sanding and priming and painting. Feel better about it now though. 




























You lucky southern guys probably don't have to deal with this kind of stuff!


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

This is the first b5 I've seen succumb to rust and rot. Chances are if there is still rust underneath that primer it'll come back, and it might not have done anything. I've heard of some people calling audi of america and getting them to repair some rust on their cars but that was 4 years ago. But still, the b5 was still pretty old then. Give them a call see what happens, if you're bored and feel like wasting time. I've called them and got them to replace my heated seat, and got a brand new q5 and a4 rental :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I was at it for hours, but I'm sure there is a tiny bit of rust still down there that was impossible to get. Rust always comes back, thats practically a fact haha. I'm hoping the primer and paint will at least slow it down. If I would have known all the rust this thing had hidden around it, I might have actually stayed away . It would have been hard though. The worst part is, that was hidden behind my fender, who knows where I or anybody else could have some hidden away? By any means, rust sucks, and New York winters don't help it haha. I should try calling Audi and see what they say. I feel like any kind of warranty or anything would be gone by now though


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

New fender, car is finally pretty clean


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I like the silver mirrors. Clean fenders are always nice too! :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I like the silver mirrors. Clean fenders are always nice too! :thumbup:


Thanks! I might go brushed aluminum sometime


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

CactusAvant said:


> Thanks! I might go brushed aluminum sometime


I think the brushed aluminum would look nice :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats on the fender finally! Want to sell those celebration wheels for waaaay less than they are worth? lol


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

CactusAvant said:


> Thanks! I might go brushed aluminum sometime


Only problem with that is, you have to get the brushed roof rails from an s4 to match


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Only problem with that is, you have to get the brushed roof rails from an s4 to match


I want S4 bars so bad! I keep second guessing myself and saying "black looks good," then 10 minutes later say "yeah, definitely need silver S4 bars." And its a cycle. I think I'm leaning towards S4's though. Its hard because I can't find many cactus avants with silver bars to compare it to


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

CactusAvant said:


> I want S4 bars so bad! I keep second guessing myself and saying "black looks good," then 10 minutes later say "yeah, definitely need silver S4 bars." And its a cycle. I think I'm leaning towards S4's though. Its hard because I can't find many cactus avants with silver bars to compare it to


There was someone local to me selling a set of brushed s4 roof bars for 25 bucks on craigslist. I probably should have picked them up. If they weren't my cup of tea, I probably should have sent them to you? hahah :banghead:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> There was someone local to me selling a set of brushed s4 roof bars for 25 bucks on craigslist. I probably should have picked them up. If they weren't my cup of tea, I probably should have sent them to you? hahah :banghead:


Haha, that would have been great, the cheapest I've seen them for were $70 :thumbdown:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Ahh the difference lighting makes on this color


Left side is beautiful, right side....... meh


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

CactusAvant said:


> Hopefully you'll find it! That would be so cool if you could buy it back sometime. I always hear stories of people selling their first car and regretting it, especially with B5's. At least your avant now looks sick :thumbup:
> 
> On another note, after photoshopping this, I've decided what wheels I want


thats how i am with my acura, i should have never sold it. i miss only going to the shop once a year for inspection instead of every 3 months to fix **** on the b5 :banghead:


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

CactusAvant said:


> New fender, car is finally pretty clean


Car looks great


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

VRsixGLI said:


> Car looks great


Thanks! I'm building something new for it right now...


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

The current project is underway 










No other updates really, just enjoying the car. Hopefully buffing soon :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm pretty much best friends with the tow truck guy at this point. I should start making a collage of all the towing memories :laugh:










Why yes, that is my serpentine belt


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Holy ****


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

c0r3y.af said:


> Holy ****


I keep finding little pieces of it all over my engine bay too :facepalm: haha. At this point, I think since I'm going to take the front end off, I'm gonna pull the engine too, redo some of the bay, and finally do my clutch that I've been putting off for a while. Since the engine will be out, any thing I can shave or tuck while I'm at it?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

CactusAvant said:


> I keep finding little pieces of it all over my engine bay too :facepalm: haha. At this point, I think since I'm going to take the front end off, I'm gonna pull the engine too, redo some of the bay, and finally do my clutch that I've been putting off for a while. Since the engine will be out, any thing I can shave or tuck while I'm at it?


Well you've already done the major stuff. Could always try deleting PCV to clean up the bay a bit. Upgraded snub mount is an easy mod while you have the front end off and makes quite the difference.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> I keep finding little pieces of it all over my engine bay too :facepalm: haha. At this point, I think since I'm going to take the front end off, I'm gonna pull the engine too, redo some of the bay, and finally do my clutch that I've been putting off for a while. Since the engine will be out, any thing I can shave or tuck while I'm at it?


Vacuum simplification, pcv delete, electric fan, snub mount, relocate battery to trunk, move various tanks/abs into battery tray.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Well not much to update. Car is in 1000 pieces and I'm waiting for the right stuff so I can do my clutch. But here's some pictures. It's been going pretty slow with the car lately as you can tell 

Here's the bad tensioner's damage. I keep finding pieces of the belt all over my engine bay :laugh:









Bye bye pointless expansion tank to pointless headlight washers that don't even work









More space is nice


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Clutch is all done and car won't start 

Anyway, here on some pictures of my side project I just finished:





































I'll have some pictures of it on the car once it leaves its natural habitat of the garage :facepalm:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's the latest news with this thing. I found out my clutch didnt work becuase the flywheel bolts I used were too long. So long that they hit the block and pushed up against it so much, the flywheel was locked in place. Here are the bolts I used vs the correct bolts. (note, I don't think they sell the correct bolts anymore for the valeo kit I was gonna put in)









So I got an OEM clutch and reused my old flywheel due to money concerns (and I wanted to get the stupid thing done). After pulling the engine and trans for a second time, I put the new clutch in









I then attempted to put my test pipe in, but my crappy "redone" exhaust broke in half









Keep in mind I did the twice in a row








Original 165k mile flywheel didn't even need to be resurfaced it was babied so much 









Also had a bad battery and starter 









But after 2 engine pulls, lots of stress, and a hurting wallet, its back together and running again

















Use the correct hardware people! Don't cut bolts like I did! Because of that I had to pull the engine and trans, plus do the clutch..... twice!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Nothing new, just driving and enjoying (for once )














































Just iPhone pics, sorry


----------



## trick384 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice wood work on that box:thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

trick384 said:


> Nice wood work on that box:thumbup:


Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Went out to take some pictures of the car tonight just to mess around and try to learn some photo skills. I think I got a couple cool ones, but I don't really know what I'm doing other that what I saw in a youtube video... :laugh:


































































Next time I'll have to put the basket on. And looking at these pictures. I need moar low.


----------



## Herbert680 (Oct 14, 2013)

Haha thanks! This is my first car, and I have definitely learned everything I know from my brother. He knows his stuff!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Finally some engine stuff. Fake cat and an OEM exhaust (it'll actually be an upgrade from my current "replaced" exhaust sadly)


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Just some pics of the old exhaust for laughs

Yeah, it was all one piece welded together

































If you can find a worse welding job, let me know :laugh:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

The car has just made its first 1000 miles without breaking down! 

And to make the post not super boring here's two pictures

Our wagons









Friend's mustang


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I spoke too soon. It won't start


----------



## junkeravant (Jul 12, 2012)

*Looks like the VAG-COM comes out again. Question....*

has your rust problem come back? I looked over the rust damage pix you posted and it struck me odd why it would start rusting there. I have never seen a rusty A4/B5 in my area and I live in the Great Lakes Midwest region. The only rusty ones you see here in my area are the ones that have been in accidents and repaired shabbily. I think your car may have had an accident before you owned it & you were never told about it. These cars are rust proofed at the factory with a zinc coating before the primer & paint go on. Who ever did the body work on your car did not put the zinc coating on before the paint. I have had my Avant since new and no rust anywhere. I had a 20V CQ before the Avant since new and when I traded it in ...no rust anywhere.:beer::thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I can tell my rear bumper has been replaced, or repainted, but thats all from what I can tell. It is possible, but the thing is, I'm starting to get small rust spots on the underside of the car too  So i think whoever owned it before me probably never washed it, something I wish I realized before I bought the thing. The previous owners were all skiers so they definitely ran into a good bit of salt and sand. Some places on the car are holding up really well, and others not so much. The rust hasnt come back anywhere that I've repaired or had repaired. I do have some small spots starting to rust on the bottom of the doors by the trim though that I just noticed in the last few months


----------



## junkeravant (Jul 12, 2012)

*If you are getting that much rust showing up...*

I would surmise that not all is what it should be. Something is amiss. I do not care how much salt and sand was used on the roads this car came from, it can't be as much as we use in the upper Midwest. The cars here by the middle of January look white from all the salt that is used on the roads. But as I've stated, I've yet to see any Audi built since 96 have any serious rust on the body as you have stated you have. Even the undersides of the car. Yes there will be spots where a chip has lost it's zinc protection but that is very, very minor. 
I would start looking at other areas to see how extensive the rust problem is...especially around the subframe mounts and along the chassis rails. You may not like what you find. Do you have any history on the car to look back on?:banghead:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah, I've been all over this car again and again... Its pretty rusty haha. Subframes have rust, The worst is a little rust on the body near the rear strut towers. I've found way too much about this car that I do not like. I think I'm gonna replace the rear subframe at some point. I know the car is a NY car, and its been here since it was first bought, I know its gone through a lot of skiing trips, and it seems to have barely been washed, if ever haha


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

CactusAvant said:


> I spoke too soon. It won't start


Got it running. Now the oil cooler is spewing out oil.  Anybody wanna buy this thing?...... Or help me push it off a cliff?


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> Got it running. Now the oil cooler is spewing out oil.  Anybody wanna buy this thing?...... Or help me push it off a cliff?


Hopefully just the gasket. I'll help you push it off a cliff if you want.


----------



## junkeravant (Jul 12, 2012)

*Don't push it over a cliff....*

Until you part off good stuff from the car. Parts for Avants are few and far between. :wave::thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Luckily it was just the gasket :thumbup: It felt like a piece of plastic when I took it out, not rubber haha










And here's a picture from lately


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

That o ring is what caused me to go ahead and do the Frankenturbo swap a few years ago (or at least I like to think that way). When I removed mine, it was just like you described, felt like plastic.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Snow one week...



...gone the next


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

I absolutely love your car. I love green, and I love wagons.

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

TheTynosaur said:


> I absolutely love your car. I love green, and I love wagons.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man, appreciate it!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Small update. FINALLY did something to my car thats not maintenance.

Yellow fogs:

(bad pic of them installed)


New front door speakers (5.25 in) Made mounting brackets from old civic speakers  :


----------



## '97 (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking good man. Makes me miss my Cactus avant that much more.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oooh I like those fogs. Where's you get them? Love the look of the car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

'97 said:


> Looking good man. Makes me miss my Cactus avant that much more.


Thanks! I hope to never get rid of mine, but we'll have to see.



ray4624 said:


> Oooh I like those fogs. Where's you get them? Love the look of the car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks haha, I love them. I actually got them for Christmas  but you can get them here: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-1.8T/Lighting/Fog_Lights/Bulbs/ES8759/


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

This car is never boring to say the least. Hit a small bump today, and exhaust came loose. Loose to the point of dragging, and I had to stop and pull the rest off, and cut the rubber mount. I was on a hill in the dark, and it began pouring rain and hailing. :thumbdown: It kinda sucked. Anyways, now all I have is a down pipe and muffler (that is doing absolutely nothing right now) plus I have a test pipe, so its a straight pipe to the engine. Its "disturbing-the-peace-loud." People stared me down on my way home. It also vibrates EVERYTHING. Its horrible to drive. I'll stop ranting, here's some pictures







Pretty happy when it was "fixed"


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Its been a slow winter... here's a picture I took because I was bored


----------



## LukasLockhart (Oct 22, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

LukasLockhart said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you sir :thumbup:


----------



## halfrican (Feb 27, 2013)

I love the yellow fogs. That'll be my next "mod."


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

halfrican said:


> I love the yellow fogs. That'll be my next "mod."


Thanks man, I love how they look at night, makes me look like a nicer car at night too


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

checked out this thread about a year ago and liked the car and looked like it was in good hands. But wow man you have been goinham with that thing keeping up with it and small mods nice work! Again really cool car :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

GOODBYNAAIR said:


> checked out this thread about a year ago and liked the car and looked like it was in good hands. But wow man you have been goinham with that thing keeping up with it and small mods nice work! Again really cool car :beer: :thumbup:


Thanks man :thumbup: Its been quite the ride so far. Looking forward to summer and hopefully some new wheels


----------



## Baldson111 (Jan 11, 2013)

subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## b5fever (Mar 10, 2011)

Great thread! Wish my avant was cactus, I miss that color so much. 

I just got mine 5speed swapped. Loving the versatility of the avants. 










Meh.😁


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

b5fever said:


> Great thread! Wish my avant was cactus, I miss that color so much.
> 
> I just got mine 5speed swapped. Loving the versatility of the avants.


Thanks! And yeah me too, I love having an avant. I was super lucky to find a cactus avant that was already manual. My brother did the 5 speed swap, and it did not look fun. Props to you sir :thumb up:

I loved your old car by the way, I'd love the peanut butter, cactus combo!

Hopefully once the weather finally gets a little nicer, hopefully I'll have some cool updates


----------



## b5fever (Mar 10, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Thanks! And yeah me too, I love having an avant. I was super lucky to find a cactus avant that was already manual. My brother did the 5 speed swap, and it did not look fun. Props to you sir :thumb up:
> 
> I loved your old car by the way, I'd love the peanut butter, cactus combo!
> 
> Hopefully once the weather finally gets a little nicer, hopefully I'll have some cool updates


How was swapping to a facelift interior? I imagined the pre-facelift cars have different wiring for the climate control, radio, etc. props on the interior swap. Loving the s4 trim.! 


Meh.😁


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

b5fever said:


> How was swapping to a facelift interior? I imagined the pre-facelift cars have different wiring for the climate control, radio, etc. props on the interior swap. Loving the s4 trim.!
> 
> 
> Meh.


Thanks! The center console was the only hard part of swapping interior stuff and man was it frustrating haha. Making everything fit was the hardest part by far. It took a long time too, especially since my brother and I made the wiring harness for the facelift fog lights. There are a lot of different connectors and wiring bits, but the DIY I followed made it pretty easy. But it was all definitely worth it, I'm really happy I did it


----------



## b5fever (Mar 10, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Went out to take some pictures of the car tonight just to mess around and try to learn some photo skills. I think I got a couple cool ones, but I don't really know what I'm doing other that what I saw in a youtube video... :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots ! Your paint looks soo good! And I'm over here with a silver car that's been keyed a few times (p.o must have pissed someone off) 


"Life's too short to drive boring cars" 2001.5 b5 1.8tq(manual swapped). H&R coilovers, APR stage 1 tune, BBS RC 18s, stop-tech st-40 bbk, APR exhaust w/gutted cat.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

b5fever said:


> Great shots ! Your paint looks soo good! And I'm over here with a silver car that's been keyed a few times (p.o must have pissed someone off)


Thanks man! The paint looks better in pics haha its got some flaws I need to try and fix, and a little rust spot forming :thumbdown: But once the weather finally gets nice again, I'm going to buff it and see how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## b5fever (Mar 10, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Thanks man! The paint looks better in pics haha its got some flaws I need to try and fix, and a little rust spot forming :thumbdown: But once the weather finally gets nice again, I'm going to buff it and see how it goes :thumbup:


I have a little (very little) rust forming on my hatch to the right of the oooo emblem. I need to take care of it as well. That and looking into an s4 front bumper and skirts along with paint. 😎 . Ps. Do you still have the stock antenna? I'm contemplating on finding a nice clean looking shark fin . 


"Life's too short to drive boring cars" 2001.5 b5 1.8tq(manual swapped). H&R coilovers, APR stage 1 tune, BBS RC 18s, stop-tech st-40 bbk, APR exhaust w/gutted cat.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

b5fever said:


> I have a little (very little) rust forming on my hatch to the right of the oooo emblem. I need to take care of it as well. That and looking into an s4 front bumper and skirts along with paint.  . Ps. Do you still have the stock antenna? I'm contemplating on finding a nice clean looking shark fin .


Nice, I want S4 body so bad. I have paint, I just need the pieces haha. And yeah, I still have the stock antenna, doesn't bother me really, I never notice it haha


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Sooooo, now that winter is over, I just got some new winter wheels :screwy: Anyways, they are ugly yes, but they are forged aluminum 13lbs each (without tires obviously). They are Mercedes clk 320 wheels with tires for $125 so I couldn't pass it up. They are 16's too so they will clear my big brakes once I put them on. 16's, forged Al, clear big brakes, light, the perfect winter wheel. Here they are:


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

So pumped you got those


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Need some spacers and some more lows

I'l get some real pics soon...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Great choice of wheel :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

thepirate said:


> Great choice of wheel :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you :thumbup: They are my brothers old wheels haha. He got klutches


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Those wheel look great:thumbup:


----------



## dave9107 (Feb 4, 2014)

Beautiful car man keep it coming :thumbup:

What do you do for work? You always seem to have the cash to fix the problems that come up, lol.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

dave9107 said:


> Beautiful car man keep it coming :thumbup:
> 
> What do you do for work? You always seem to have the cash to fix the problems that come up, lol.


Thanks! And as far as work, I'm 17 in high school and I don't have an official job, but I mow lawns in the summer, work on friends cars, sell junkyard parts haha and do any odd job that comes up. I saved up a lot of money to buy the car, and not all of the money went into the initial price of the car. All the left over went to doing cool stuff and fixing problems haha. I always wait, and wait, and wait for a deal on things too, I'm kind of cheap  My unofficial income isn't that big haha, trust me theres a lot of things I want to do to this car, but don't have the money right now! haha


Might as well post some plans for the summer:

Realistic plans:
- Clean up car
- Snub mount
- Spacers and a little more low
- Magnaflow muffler

Wishful plans:
- Big rear sway bar
- Chip
- Full exhaust
- Roll fenders
- S4 bumper
- Solid shift bushings


Edit: By the way, I weighed the 16" Mercedes wheels with tires. They are 32lbs each. My 17" celebrations are 54lbs each  Ugly, rare wheels FTW :laugh:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

CactusAvant said:


> Thanks! And as far as work, I'm 17 in high school and I don't have an official job, but I mow lawns in the summer, work on friends cars, sell junkyard parts haha and do any odd job that comes up.


I don't know how you still make enough money for so many parts, I'm 17, work 20 hours a week, and after has and everything, I only make like $150 a month


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

TheTynosaur said:


> I don't know how you still make enough money for so many parts, I'm 17, work 20 hours a week, and after has and everything, I only make like $150 a month


Luckily all my jobs are untaxed and pay decent. And junk yard parts, and good deals have been friendly to me. But after I bought my car, I had a lot of extra that I'd saved up over the years to spend on parts. This past winter, I've had enough to pay for gas, and thats about it haha


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

TheTynosaur said:


> I don't know how you still make enough money for so many parts, I'm 17, work 20 hours a week, and after has and everything, I only make like $150 a month


$150 a month? :what: When I worked part time at minimum wage about 22 hours a week I made at least $400 a month


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Yay fun stuff


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

OOOOO brakes yesss, I just did mines with slotted only rotors and ceramic brake pads:thumbup:

That's not A4 stock rotors are they? They look alot bigger like A8 conversion, can't be S4s either lol.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

crazyalex12 said:


> OOOOO brakes yesss, I just did mines with slotted only rotors and ceramic brake pads:thumbup:
> 
> That's not A4 stock rotors are they? They look alot bigger like A8 conversion, can't be S4s either lol.


Yes, they are A8 rotors. Carriers still need some cleaning up


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Bored. Here's a decent picture. 


Small updates soon


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Got around to vinyl wrapping my b-pillars because they looked awful. The sun really took a toll on these things.
You can see what was exposed to sun and not exposed




Finished product


Still need to do the c pillars. And need to find something to get all the weather stripping back to a nice black color


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

It's a pretty big difference. One of my favorite mods I've done so far :thumbup:


----------



## Schwaan (Jan 13, 2010)

Kind of amazing how much of a difference that makes. 

If you find something that works great on your weatherstripping id be interested to see the out come.


Honestly,I'd have to say you're one of the most focused 17 year olds I've seen. Cant think of anyone that I knew around that age who was that focused on a car except me. And that's only because I grew up with access to a shop and a place to build a car. 

Keep it up man.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Also here's a pretty good comparison of a bunch of trim restorers, that might help you make a decision what to get :beer:

http://www.autopia.org/forum/topic/...n-round-2-updated-3192014-long-and-pic-heavy/


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Schwaan said:


> Kind of amazing how much of a difference that makes.
> 
> If you find something that works great on your weatherstripping id be interested to see the out come.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Its fun to tinker with this car (but of course it can be rough at times haha). I wish I had access to a shop, but my parents' garage does the job. I wish I had more car friends my age too, but I can't complain haha

I'll let you know if I use anything good!




> It's a pretty big difference. One of my favorite mods I've done so far


Same here, it makes quite the difference, makes everything look newer. After you did it, it made me NEED to do it :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

crazexr7 said:


> Also here's a pretty good comparison of a bunch of trim restorers, that might help you make a decision what to get :beer:
> 
> http://www.autopia.org/forum/topic/...n-round-2-updated-3192014-long-and-pic-heavy/


Oh wow, thats awesome, I'm going to have to look into that. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Have you tried or heard of using peanut butter? I saw a guy on IG use it on his E36 trim and it looked real good and he said lasts a really long time.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

CactusAvant said:


> I wish I had more car friends my age too


I know that feeling, all my friends are into jeeps  but at least I have one friend that is good mechanically, especially since I'm not very good at it


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

thepirate said:


> Have you tried or heard of using peanut butter? I saw a guy on IG use it on his E36 trim and it looked real good and he said lasts a really long time.


I haven't heard of that.... I'll definitely look into it though! Thanks!




TheTynosaur said:


> I know that feeling, all my friends are into jeeps  but at least I have one friend that is good mechanically, especially since I'm not very good at it


Yeah I have one buddy at school who rebuilt and restored a jeep. It looks great, but I guess I'm not really a jeep guy, he lifted his, I lowered mine haha. My brother has a BT, wrapped, 5spd swapped B5 and my neighbor (same age as me almost) has a 2010 Mustang that he mods, but thats about it haha


----------



## Wisco (Nov 7, 2011)

Your car is super clean :thumbup: and I want your flat fives


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Wisco said:


> Your car is super clean :thumbup: and I want your flat fives


Thanks! Its a 20 footer definitely haha. It needs a little paintwork


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm getting better with a camera  Still know like nothing though haha


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Your car really shaped up man, it looks great. I hear you about not having any b5 buddies. No one in my area has b5s except the occasional stock one that rolls by.


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

:wave: :thumbup: :thumbup: avants


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

come move to my area, everyone drives low cars here


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Alex, that'd be awesome haha, I wish more people drove low cars here. Theres my brother (with a B5), my friend/neighbor with a '10 Mustang, and a fender flared mk5 GTI around, thats about it :thumbdown:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

lol wow. there used to be weekly "stanced" car meets a few years ago in my city with 300+ cars. I can't even drive a few minutes without seeing a car I've never seen scraping by. I love my area, not sure what brennan610 is talking about since he lives right by me and I see so many modded b5s. I just drove by a bagged red one driving with two modded s4s yesterday


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

aledelic42 said:


> lol wow. there used to be weekly "stanced" car meets a few years ago in my city with 300+ cars. I can't even drive a few minutes without seeing a car I've never seen scraping by. I love my area, not sure what brennan610 is talking about since he lives right by me and I see so many modded b5s. I just drove by a bagged red one driving with two modded s4s yesterday


I'm so jealous about that, I go to autocross events like once a month in the summer, and there are like 5 or so different shows here in the summer, and then I go to waterfest, and Watkins Glen International is about 30 min from my house which is nice, but thats about the extent of the car scene in my life haha


Also, got my A8/TT big brake upgrade on today finally. Looks much better and I've only taken it for a quick sling, but it feels much stronger. Nothing insane, but definitely better. I need to paint my calipers now, but what color?? I think I might just be lame and do silver





Rusty calipers look awful


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah I get excited when I see a low car here, all we get are brodozers


----------



## K.Nikkz (Oct 25, 2009)

CactusAvant said:


> Rusty calipers look awful


Please fix those calipers. They bring down the appearance of those nice new rotors. Luckily you can't see them too much behind the flat fives. Take a wire wheel or something and get that rust off. I'd just paint them silver.


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

The tyrolsport pin kit makes a great improvement on the A8 upgrade FYI 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killadelph908 (Jan 21, 2010)

THAT COLOR IS SICK BRO!!:thumbup:


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

@aledelic I was just saying I don't see any b5s generally in my area. Guess I should move to bethlehem haha


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

More low and buffing next




Front control arms are shot :thumb down: So that will probably be next. Selling the 17in celebrations. Maybe tune or exhaust next. Got a subwoofer today, but I need to figure out how I'm going to lay that out since I like trunk space haha


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Is there a noticeable difference with the a8 brakes, they look nice :thumbup: and you should go with glossy black calipers. 
I better see this at waterfest this year :wave:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Brennan610 said:


> Is there a noticeable difference with the a8 brakes, they look nice :thumbup: and you should go with glossy black calipers.
> I better see this at waterfest this year :wave:


There was definitely a noticeable difference with the upgrade I did. I don't have to brake so early, and if I need to stop quickly I can now. The harder the braking, the more I notice over the old crappy setup

And about wateriest, I better be there haha. I have to do front control arms and fuel filter first. So hopefully I'll get that done


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay so it poured the last few days, annnnd I didn't drive anywhere, but I got in it today and the passenger side front and rear floors were SOAKED. I picked up the rear flow matt and water poured out of it, it continued to drip for another 10-20 minutes. And for some reason, my iPod charger/player for the radio doesn't work anymore. It charges it, and acts normal, I can switch songs with the buttons and it does switch songs, but theres no sound. When I turn it to a radio station however, there is sound. Anybody know what exactly is going on the with water or electronics? I hear the water might be coming in from a drain under the battery tray or something?


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

There's drain holes under the battery tray and the brake booster. Same thing happened to me except it was the drivers side. Possibly water could have gotten through the firewall when water filled up in the false firewall and gotten some stuff wet.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Feels good to put cool stuff on my car again.

Picked up a Magnaflow exhaust at Waterfest for $300, barely used, and finally found time to put it on. I absolutely love it. Not to loud at all, no drone, especially at highway speeds, only growls when I want it to pretty much.

And yes, this exhaust is for an automatic car, but works great. I don't have it bolted to the trans mount, but my other exhaust wasn't either. Sits a tiny bit lower than it should but I don't mind. My only complaint is that since its for an auto, and not bolted up to the trans mount, sometimes it'll hit on the trans tunnel, but nothing bad. I love it. I can get a video up if anyone wants


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Loving the progress on this build, keep it up man. :beer:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Did a little interior mod today. Decided I wanted a USB port or two somewhere since I don't want a lame cigarette lighter charger..... and I just wanted to do something to the car. 

Started by taking a cigarette lighter USB converter and took it apart



Next, I found a B7 vanity mirror hook cap from my dads old car, and trimmed it down into a housing for the USB and glued it together 



Then I cut a hole in the center console where I wanted the ports to go. Right under the armrest



Did some more trimming and test fitting



Then painted in black with hammered black paint (textured paint) and did some more test fitting



Then I put together some wires together for power and ground for the USB ports. Then I disconnected the cigarette lighter (which in my car barely worked, so no loss there) and plugged my positive and negative wires into the positive and negative for the cig lighter connector and there we go, powered USB ports. But what I didn't realize before I did this, is that in B5s the cig lighter, when anything thing is plugged in, it constantly draws power, even when the car is off. So I put a toggle switch under the ash tray in the back of the console so I can reach back and power them up or down whenever I like. 



USB ports all done (sorry for the n00b picture with my finger haha)




Looks OEM-ish 

Whole thing cost me like $9, which was the actual USB port converter and toggle switch. Wires, connectors, and b7 piece I already had. Pretty happy with it. Now more than one person, or anybody with a USB charger can charge their stuff :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

That's super cool. But you can get "almost" flush USB cig lighter chargers. I have one and I'm able to close my cig lighter with it mounted. I just flip it open when I need to use it.


----------



## morriscode (May 22, 2009)

Hmm I googled but didn't find a flush usb lighter. which one do you have?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I think I got it at Best Buy. Its not completely flush. It sticks up 1/4" or so, which is fine because I can close my cig lighter with no issues.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

thepirate said:


> That's super cool. But you can get "almost" flush USB cig lighter chargers. I have one and I'm able to close my cig lighter with it mounted. I just flip it open when I need to use it.


Thanks! But yeah, that would be a good idea, but since my cigarette lighter didn't work anyway, I decided I just wanted to do this haha


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Can you pm me the details on how you did the "big" cup holders?
I'm preface lift.

But I am cactus green...:beer:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

demonmk2 said:


> Can you pm me the details on how you did the "big" cup holders?
> I'm preface lift.
> 
> But I am cactus green...:beer:


Will do. Its just facelift parts that I have. I wasn't even aware there was a size difference.

And :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

I like the addition of the usb ports in the car. I need to add some in mine. Did the adapter have a fuse in it, or are you just going off the cigarette lighter fuse? 

As for the big cup holders. My 98 had just a blank pocket there, and I grabbed the same cup holders from a facelift car and they snap right in under the armrest, nothing special was needed.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

xdewaynex said:


> I like the addition of the usb ports in the car. I need to add some in mine. Did the adapter have a fuse in it, or are you just going off the cigarette lighter fuse?


Thanks man. And yeah, I am just going off the cigarette lighter fuse


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

morriscode said:


> Hmm I googled but didn't find a flush usb lighter. which one do you have?





thepirate said:


> I think I got it at Best Buy. Its not completely flush. It sticks up 1/4" or so, which is fine because I can close my cig lighter with no issues.


That's what I use as well. Monster brand I think









I like your set up a lot since you can still use the cigarrete lighter for other things. We should have more in B5s :banghead:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

crazexr7 said:


> We should have more in B5s :banghead:


Exactly. The passats of our generation (maybe b5.5s) had some 12v plugs in the trunk. I actually took one out of a passat in the junkyard, and might put it in my trunk as well


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Exactly. The passats of our generation (maybe b5.5s) had some 12v plugs in the trunk. I actually took one out of a passat in the junkyard, and might put it in my trunk as well


If you find a facelift avant at a junkyard or part out you can grab the trunk side pieces there as well. Comes with a 12v on one of the sides.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

crazexr7 said:


> If you find a facelift avant at a junkyard or part out you can grab the trunk side pieces there as well. Comes with a 12v on one of the sides.


Oh really? I had no idea. Will do, thanks


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I couldn't help myself. Found a black on black 2001 S4 that got t-boned in the junkyard so I went with my brother to go get some stuff . Black leather seats were worn and crunched, engine/trans and front bumper were gone, but boy did we get a lot. *All this for $148 * 




He charged us $10 each for the side skirts 

Side skirts, lower door moldings, S4 grille, a pillars, bumper grilles, cluster, rear carriers shift boot, handles, visors, seat track cover things, e-brake cover, middle visor, front and rear dome lights, and a trim piece. It was a good day. Theres still 50% of a borla 3in exhaust on it, but it was cut off in the middle with a torch :thumbdown:

I'm gonna use some stuff for the car, but some will be for sale too


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Sweet. So my timing belt is shredding itself after 10k miles :banghead:


----------



## Articus (Sep 14, 2014)

Is it shredding itself or is it rubbing somewhere? Where did you get that belt from?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Articus said:


> Is it shredding itself or is it rubbing somewhere? Where did you get that belt from?


I assume its rubbing, but its weird its happening on both sides. I think its a bad tensioner. I got the whole timing belt kit from Blauparts, and I don't think I'll be ordering from them again as fas as timing belts go. I ordered a new timing belt and tensioner from ECS so this weekend I'll get to it.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Those s4 parts were a steal! Sorry to hear about the timing belt though :thumbdown:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

crazexr7 said:


> Those s4 parts were a steal! Sorry to hear about the timing belt though :thumbdown:


Yeah, I was real happy to pick them up! Still have an S4 cluster, grille, and bumper grilles, plus a few small things I don't know what to do with yet haha

And as far as the timing belt, I saw a thread a little while ago warning not to buy blauparts' timing belt kits, and now I can see why. Once I take it apart, for what feels like the millionth time, I'm going to see if its a failed tensioner (like the thread said) and maybe give blauparts a quick call.

Back to S4 stuff, I got my skirts and door moldings painted, but I don't know if I want to put them on now, or wait till after winter because fresh paint you know? And I won't be able to fit my mud flaps for the winter if I do. 1st world problems really.

Dirty car


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

The s4 side skirts look really nice, how much did it cost to get them painted? And that sucks about the timing belt, at least it didn't snap.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Brennan610 said:


> The s4 side skirts look really nice, how much did it cost to get them painted? And that sucks about the timing belt, at least it didn't snap.


*At least it didn't snap again* haha. But thanks man. I got the skirts and door moldings painted by a friend for $125. I already had my own paint


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Back to S4 stuff, I got my skirts and door moldings painted, but I don't know if I want to put them on now, or wait till after winter because fresh paint you know? And I won't be able to fit my mud flaps for the winter if I do. 1st world problems really.
> 
> Dirty car


I had the same dilemma but then decided I was too impatient to wait haha.


----------



## Articus (Sep 14, 2014)

cactusavant said:


> yeah, i was real happy to pick them up! Still have an s4 cluster, grille, and bumper grilles, plus a few small things i don't know what to do with yet haha
> 
> and as far as the timing belt, i saw a thread a little while ago warning not to buy blauparts' timing belt kits, and now i can see why. Once i take it apart, for what feels like the millionth time, i'm going to see if its a failed tensioner (like the thread said) and maybe give blauparts a quick call.
> 
> ...


*On With It!*


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

crazexr7 said:


> I had the same dilemma but then decided I was too impatient to wait haha.


Haha I know exactly how that feels! I have to do a lot before this winter

Winter wheels have to be drilled out and go on, exhaust needs to be moved up, undercoating has to go on, minor inner fender rust has to be fixed, mud flaps maybe, skirts maybe. Then timing belt, oil change, upper control arm, and anything else that I find needs fixing. We'll see if I get to it all or not :laugh:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

So I got around to fixing it today. A bolt backed out of the bottom of the tensioner :what: So its not Blauparts' fault. Apparently they sell the good stuff, which I believe. It was just some freak incident but thank God my belt didn't break again

Its all fixed now, lots of thread locker was used. Just need to put the bumper back on and I can't get it to line up :banghead:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Only update is that cars been running well and I put in yellow highbeems which I really am liking the look of 







Need for Spacers: Most Wanted


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, that's crazy broski, you are lucky that the belt didn't slip off from improper tension. I had a similar booboo long ago when my bolts that holds the intermediate shaft came out and made contact with the main harmonic balancer pulley. Thank God because if the pulley wasn't big enough it would shoot right out and bye bye engine XD.

Im doing my TB a week before fixxfest with other goodies that I wont say until it gets here yay!


----------



## Articus (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm incredibly jealous of that Avant right now 
Those wheels, the mirror caps, the S4 grille, the clear corners, the Cactus :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

crazyalex12 said:


> Wow, that's crazy broski, you are lucky that the belt didn't slip off from improper tension. I had a similar booboo long ago when my bolts that holds the intermediate shaft came out and made contact with the main harmonic balancer pulley. Thank God because if the pulley wasn't big enough it would shoot right out and bye bye engine XD.
> 
> Im doing my TB a week before fixxfest with other goodies that I wont say until it gets here yay!


Yeah, having my timing belt and engine blow up AGAIN would make me beyond salty. It was literally the lower plastic timing belt cover that held it on enough so that I could drive it home, and into the garage 





Articus said:


> I'm incredibly jealous of that Avant right now
> Those wheels, the mirror caps, the S4 grille, the clear corners, the Cactus :thumbup:


Haha thanks! Its got its share of problems and has cost me way too much, but I do still love it haha


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Your car is beautiful. It has come a long way since the first page. 
I am considering a green avant too. How many greens were there? If it is a 1999 green avant, then it is cactus green too?
It is a V6, automatic and has tan cloth interior and 110K miles. I could get it for 2 grand. I wish it was a stick but it is supposed to be very clean.
I am gonna see it next week. Are the seat comfortable? I have read that the seats in the B5 A4 were kind of uncomfortable. Thanks for the help and I should probably start a new thread right?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Giovanni said:


> Your car is beautiful. It has come a long way since the first page.
> I am considering a green avant too. How many greens were there? If it is a 1999 green avant, then it is cactus green too?
> It is a V6, automatic and has tan cloth interior and 110K miles. I could get it for 2 grand. I wish it was a stick but it is supposed to be very clean.
> I am gonna see it next week. Are the seat comfortable? I have read that the seats in the B5 A4 were kind of uncomfortable. Thanks for the help and I should probably start a new thread right?


Hey, thanks a bunch! I love mine. I am not positive on how many are out there (I've been trying to find out) but I personally have seen about 5 (not all in person) ever in the US though. They are a very rare B5 though. If its a 99, then yes, it should be cactus green as well, I don't believe they sold any other green colors in the US at the time. Since mine is a 1.8t, I can't personally speak much for the V6, and I can speak much for cloth seats. Are they cloth sport seats? Or cloth normal seats? The cloth sport seats (I have sat in these) overall stiffer than normal seats, but are awesome for driving around in, especially corners. They do however get a little more uncomfortable on long trips. If uncomfortable seats are an issue, the B5 came with a bunch of different seats, so you could always swap them out if you like one better than the other. There is another guy on here, coopacoopacoopa who also has a cactus green avant too. Its an awesome car. His was automatic and he did a transmission swap so now its standard. 

And yeah, if you get it, that'd be awesome if you started another cactus build thread :thumbup:


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Thanks for the info, I don't know what kind of seats or if it is a 1999 or a 1999.5. I would like to do a manual transmission swap or have it done rather if I do get it. I have not seen the car yet but maybe this week I will. Does coopacoopacoopa have a 1.8 or the 6 cylinder? Where in NY are you? That is a great shade of green. I see that the hatch shocks from a passat will work too. Nothing bugs me more that useless hatch or trunk shocks. I don't know if I would do a build thread. I would not go crazy with mods from an S line like you are. I have too much to do as it is and so many projects. Do they go through a lot of tires? I do not take long trips, but I drive like 2 and a half hours three days a week.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Giovanni said:


> Thanks for the info, I don't know what kind of seats or if it is a 1999 or a 1999.5. I would like to do a manual transmission swap or have it done rather if I do get it. I have not seen the car yet but maybe this week I will. Does coopacoopacoopa have a 1.8 or the 6 cylinder? Where in NY are you? That is a great shade of green. I see that the hatch shocks from a passat will work too. Nothing bugs me more that useless hatch or trunk shocks. I don't know if I would do a build thread. I would not go crazy with mods from an S line like you are. I have too much to do as it is and so many projects. Do they go through a lot of tires? I do not take long trips, but I drive like 2 and a half hours three days a week.


Yeah no problem. Coopa has a 1.8t as well. A 1999.5 will have better features since its a facelift model. I wish mine was. I am in Corning, NY. The passat hatch struts were great since I used my trunk everyday, it just makes things a lot nicer and I don't have to worry about my trunk falling on my head anymore haha. They are cheap at the junkyard too. As far as tires, I'm not exactly sure when comparing to other cars since this is my first car, and I switch wheels for winter and for summer, but it definitely doesn't seem bad on tires. I've never heard anyone complain about a B5 killing tires


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Thanks again, I wonder if the transmission swap will be more difficult and costly because it is a 6 cylinder. 
Maybe I will hold out for a stock stick, I dunno.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Replaced my control arms on the drivers side today so now my car isn't super dangerous. 

Now I have a wheel bearing (or maybe two) going bad in the back of the car, PLUS theres a clunking/clicking noise I'm hearing in the same corner since the wheel bearing went. Do you think its wheel bearing related or something else? Can a bad wheel bearing cause a clunking?

New control arms from FCP euro 



And guess what? The pinch bolt came out SUPER easy, little PB blaster and some heat, and it came off as easy as one of those 8mm interior bolts


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

CactusAvant said:


> And guess what? The pinch bolt came out SUPER easy, little PB blaster and some heat, and it came off as easy as one of those 8mm interior bolts


Wow that's really surprising.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

crazyquik22023 said:


> Wow that's really surprising.


Yeah, especially for a new york car that the bolt hasn't been touched since 06


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Car's really shaping up man. The maintenance never ends on these cars haha


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Brennan610 said:


> Car's really shaping up man. The maintenance never ends on these cars haha


Haha I know what you mean. And thanks man, I should have a picture of the winter set up soon. Nothing special but different than last year


----------



## Patrick8891 (Feb 20, 2012)

CactusAvant said:


> Replaced my control arms on the drivers side today so now my car isn't super dangerous.
> 
> Now I have a wheel bearing (or maybe two) going bad in the back of the car, PLUS theres a clunking/clicking noise I'm hearing in the same corner since the wheel bearing went. Do you think its wheel bearing related or something else? Can a bad wheel bearing cause a clunking?
> 
> ...



I also changed all control arms. All other bolts came loose nicely and that little s*ithead pinch bolt didn´t want to surrender and finally I beat the crap out of it .
You had much luck with that bolt. I´m jealous .


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Control arms are completely done now and I've been driving around on them for a little while. I'm really impressed with the FCP Euro control arms. The bolts and nuts that come with it are very good, grade 8 :thumbup: Driving on new control arms is great, very tight and less steering play.

Being lower took a toll on control arms set for stock height. Twisted the rubber a lot:




Also, theres a debate on whether or not you have to unbolt the subframe to get the bolt out, and well you may have to, you may not have to, depending on how the last person did it. But I can tell you, you CAN put the bolt in both ways, just takes a little finessing:


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

You can definitely put in the inner lower control arm bolts that way... I've been doing it for years! Of course if you have thick fingers you may want to think twice lol.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Forgot to post the winter set up. Pretty basic but, forged aluminum Mercedes wheels and mud flaps


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks beefy, better be slaying some wintery roads with that set up


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Brennan610 said:


> Looks beefy, better be slaying some wintery roads with that set up


I can whenever where actually have snow haha. But I'm loving it!

Well, yesterday I joined the ripped seat club. Just a tiny rip right now, but (I've searched many times) does anyone have any special way of fixing it? Anything that worked well for you? I'm thinking I might try some zap-a-gap to hopefully stop the edges from ripping any further. I should just buy S4 seats.



Also, update on the FCP control arms, after driving on them for a few weeks, its such a better driving experience especially around the curvy roads on the hill I live on. MUCH more responsive and tight. I wanted a new sway bar so bad, but now its not as much of a concern (although I'd still love the new bar obviously.) New control arms is like a mod within itself


----------



## Articus (Sep 14, 2014)

Bumpity bump bump.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Articus said:


> Bumpity bump bump.


Nothing has been going on lately  Waiting for warm weather to put on my skirts, and I think I'm going to start engine bay work as well. Only thing thats new is a facelift hand brake cover  

Here's a picture from recently though


Hopefully I'll have some more soon :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Took off the mudflaps.

Mudflaps + scraping = 





I've had enough of winter


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

that's lame.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Brennan610 said:


> that's lame.


Yeah, my paint is getting really bad. I could use some new body panels due to minor rust in hidden places. Luckily my quarter panels are in excellent shape (knock on wood)


----------



## Articus (Sep 14, 2014)

Did you ever get that cactus S4 bumper?! . I saw the for sale over on Audizine


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Articus said:


> Did you ever get that cactus S4 bumper?! . I saw the for sale over on Audizine


No  He wouldn't ship! I would have bought it so fast too.... oh well


On the bright side, I just got an RS4 grille (for $80), the summer wheels will go on this week because I can't wait, and the S4 skirts are going on soon :thumbup:

I will have some updates soon


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice build! I wish i had an Avant haha. For the ripped seat, you could probably remove the leather cover from the bottom cushion and re-sew the seam. Keep up the good progress!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

19birel said:


> Nice build! I wish i had an Avant haha. For the ripped seat, you could probably remove the leather cover from the bottom cushion and re-sew the seam. Keep up the good progress!


Thanks man, I appreciate it! Yeah, that would work too I think. I'm planning on getting a nice passenger seat bottom cover, and just swapping it out with the ripped, drivers cover. It works with a tiny modification


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

CactusAvant said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate it! Yeah, that would work too I think. I'm planning on getting a nice passenger seat bottom cover, and just swapping it out with the ripped, drivers cover. It works with a tiny modification


I know somebody who has one...


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

meloman said:


> I know somebody who has one...


Truuuue.... but aren't 01 pleather seats a little different material? And hopefully I can get S4 seats


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Annnnnnnd the modding is back! Got my RS4 grille ($80 from a friend. Sitting in his garage for 5 or more years) and polished it up today. That will be going on tomorrow....... annnnnd it snowed today so I guess I'll be putting my skirts on in a week or so. Summer wheels are back on too. 




And just because, my brother and I made a video because it snowed today.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Summer wheels and snow. I've never seen them together, so I took a picture


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

New grille is on

Old

New


I think I'm gonna miss the S4 grille... but I'm loving the RS4 too


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks really nice. They go well with the side mirrors


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Which grill is the new one? Your car looks amazing by the way.


----------



## Patrick8891 (Feb 20, 2012)

Giovanni said:


> Which grill is the new one? Your car looks amazing by the way.




New grill is on the second picture (RS4 grill). On first pic. its S4 grill (old).


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Patrick8891 said:


> New grill is on the second picture (RS4 grill). On first pic. its S4 grill (old).


Yeah, thats it. Sorry that was a little confusing. I'll fix that

And thanks guys!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Drove the car around Watkins Glen race track yesterday. Drove it really hard, I was pretty impressed with how it felt. Although I did come out of it thinking I really need a tune, and I really need bigger rear sway bar. I was very surprised how much attention the car got too. It was the oldest car in the Audi club at the track, and the only green one I saw too. People just seem to love B5s. Boring post is boring, so heres a picture I took when I was there


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

So this just happened




Not bad for $500


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

I really like that interior color.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

So you got the interior you wanted! Nice! Can't wait to see it in :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

crazexr7 said:


> So you got the interior you wanted! Nice! Can't wait to see it in :thumbup:


Thanks! I'm actually in the same situation as you were for a little while. I need to figure out how to fit them in an avant since they're sedan seats. I might have to end up selling them, who knows haha. Did you ever come to a conclusion on the ease of installing sedan seats in an avant? I've got both in my driveway right now so I might start playing around with things haha.

Anyways, a little more info on the new parts car...
Its cactus/terra obviously
Random things are in great condition, random things are not
its a perfectly running 2.8 with brand new timing belt
Clutch is so far gone, you can't drive it
barely any rust which is a huge plus for me





Never seen the phone cord set up this way


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

damn....that's my v6 twin lol


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Yesssssssssssssssss. 










What's the plans for it?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

You also got the bose door cards! Those are kinda rare. My phone cord in my car was set up the same way before I did my double din upgrade.


And on the seats. Someone in the S4 section told me they got sedan seats to fit without too much crazy modifications, but they never latched. they just kinda sat there. 



My plan was to send the seats to a reupholsterer and get them to transfer the material over to the avant seats. If you can find someone to do it I believe this is the best possible way. Good luck with everything can't wait to see it in the car!


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

$500!!! That's quite a steal! And that interior That'll look great in the avant if you can get it all swapped over, I'd try removing the leather (clean and condition it first to make it easier to remove and prevent cracking/tears) and swapping it over to the actual seat frame of the avant for the rear. That may be easier than modding the sedan stuff. Also, I couldn't help but notice that your sedan has the same wheels as mine, would they happen to have at least three center caps? because I desperately need some for my wheels if your willing to part with them haha. Can't wait to see the interior swap completedopcorn:


----------



## pyongwonse (Oct 16, 2007)

What yellow high beam bulbs did you use?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

19birel said:


> $500!!! That's quite a steal! And that interior That'll look great in the avant if you can get it all swapped over, I'd try removing the leather (clean and condition it first to make it easier to remove and prevent cracking/tears) and swapping it over to the actual seat frame of the avant for the rear. That may be easier than modding the sedan stuff. Also, I couldn't help but notice that your sedan has the same wheels as mine, would they happen to have at least three center caps? because I desperately need some for my wheels if your willing to part with them haha. Can't wait to see the interior swap completedopcorn:


I'm pumped about the whole thing!! I'm really hoping I can get the seats in. They are just so awesome, and power and real leather too. The only problem I have seen so far with swapping the leather, it the avant rear middle seat is a different shape because it has a 3rd headrest in the middle, so I'm going to have to do some more looking around to see what I can find out. Umm, I actually don't know if it does.... I'll check tomorrow! The whole car (other than the parts I want) is up for part out! I'll get back to you on that



pyongwonse said:


> What yellow high beam bulbs did you use?


I used Ziza Pure Yellow bulbs http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-1.8T/Lighting/Fog_Lights/Bulbs/ES8759/ I love them



crazexr7 said:


> You also got the bose door cards! Those are kinda rare. My phone cord in my car was set up the same way before I did my double din upgrade.
> 
> And on the seats. Someone in the S4 section told me they got sedan seats to fit without too much crazy modifications, but they never latched. they just kinda sat there.
> 
> ...


Are they really? I had no idea they were rare. Unfortunately the speaker covers themselves aren't in perfect shape, but not bad. Hmmm I'm going to have to do some more research on this. I never thought I'd actually be in this situation. I'm just worried about the third headrest deal, and the different middle backseat shape. I'll figure it out! Thanks! Oh and by the way, if you need any peanut butter parts, let me know, I may be able to help!



Brennan610 said:


> Yesssssssssssssssss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: Probably take the parts I want/need, sell parts, and scrap the car. So I should end up making my money back, or a profit, plus have the parts I want haha :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay, so heres the problem I am finding with swapping the leather.

These are my avant seats:


And the sedan seats:


I don't know what I'd do about the headrest. I can't just do a headrest delete on the avant seat frames, because then theres an awkward hole there. If I could find another terra headrest, things might be different though. Plus, the avant seats have a shoulder belt in the middle and the sedan doesn't. But the leather would have to be "modded" to fit I think. I'll keep researching and figuring things out :thumbup:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I still think if you transfer the material you'll be fine. If you transfer the middle top portion of the foam on the sedan seat it will effectively delete your headrest. And the middle seatbelt actually bolts under the seat pad so you'll be set there. You'll just have a sedan style middle seat belt.

Hope you figure it out, I wanna see those seats in there!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

crazexr7 said:


> I still think if you transfer the material you'll be fine. If you transfer the middle top portion of the foam on the sedan seat it will effectively delete your headrest. And the middle seatbelt actually bolts under the seat pad so you'll be set there. You'll just have a sedan style middle seat belt.
> 
> Hope you figure it out, I wanna see those seats in there!


Alright, yeah thats true! I'll get looking at it as soon as I can. I've been so busy. I've heard the side rear bolsters are different too. I'll have to check, but visually, they look like they'll fit fine :thumbup:


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

have you "tried" swapping them in. i know its been done and i was told it really isnt that bad. cutting and moving the Clip/mount things. but ive never done it so idk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

SomeDayS4 said:


> have you "tried" swapping them in. i know its been done and i was told it really isnt that bad. cutting and moving the Clip/mount things. but ive never done it so idk


That, I have not, but the rear side bolsters are a lot different in shape. Thats the biggest concern I think. Ill get a side to side picture of them.

Found a picture of me racing around Watkins Glen International on opening day


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

crazexr7 said:


> Looks amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks!

Planning on messing with the seats tomorrow. Today, I fixed my annoying gas gauge that sometimes worked. Used the sending unit from the parts car. Wire was just eaten right through on the old one:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Its been a little while. But I have done a few things to the car since. 

Finally put my side skirts on, I'll have to try to get a picture in the sun since its hard to see





Put in a K0mpressed tune and I love it. Hits about 18lbs of boost and now the green wagon has some pull! Stock is so slow...
Anybody know why this sticker/code was on my stock ECU?
(stock)


(Tuned)


Went to Watkins Glen for the 6 Hours of Sahlem, came back to the parking lot to find this

(Don't mind the missing trim piece)


Family Audi hangs (and the Volvo)


Currently fixing yet another EVAP leak, a loose heat shield, a stripped oil drain plug, and pulling parts from the parts car


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Tackled that EVAP leak today. Such an annoying thing to deal with haha. Anyways, as you might remember from when my EVAP previously leaked, the metal line rusted though. Well that happened again.... but above the rear subframe where its super hard to fix. So instead, I connected a hose to where I previously fixed the leak in the rear wheel well, ran it along the subframe and connected it to the EVAP line in front of the rear wheel which runs to the front of the car

Rusty metal line is now just sitting there useless


Running the line along the subframe, held securely by good old zip ties (Rust = weight reduction)


Annnd connected to the hose to the evap line heading up front. Yeah, yeah, that line is rusty too, but surprisingly solid as of right now. 


Anyways, the line is not leaking anymore, woohoo.


Car is also acting very weird. Idles too low sometimes and stalls sometimes during heavy braking. Anybody know what that could be? I'm suspicious of this new tune. The ECU codes are different, but I read they were interchangeable? So I have no idea


----------



## MetalMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Car is also acting very weird. Idles too low sometimes and stalls sometimes during heavy braking. Anybody know what that could be? I'm suspicious of this new tune. The ECU codes are different, but I read they were interchangeable? So I have no idea


Braking utilizes the brake booster, which is of course powered by vacuum. I'd try pinching or disconnecting the brake booster's vacuum line and see if that changes anything. If you do this while driving, don't drive very fast!

Changing ECU codes... I'm guessing the new ECU ends with a "P"? Did your old ECU end with "N"?
The P ECU definitely came with 1998.5-1999.5, maybe earlier too. In 1998.5 Audi introduced a new MAF part number that goes 'til 1999.5. Couldn't say how different the pre-1998.5 MAF is, but I do wonder.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

MetalMan1 said:


> Braking utilizes the brake booster, which is of course powered by vacuum. I'd try pinching or disconnecting the brake booster's vacuum line and see if that changes anything. If you do this while driving, don't drive very fast!
> 
> Changing ECU codes... I'm guessing the new ECU ends with a "P"? Did your old ECU end with "N"?
> The P ECU definitely came with 1998.5-1999.5, maybe earlier too. In 1998.5 Audi introduced a new MAF part number that goes 'til 1999.5. Couldn't say how different the pre-1998.5 MAF is, but I do wonder.


Okay, so I put my stock ECU back in and I am throwing the codes p1136 [Bank 1, mixture adaptation (add.) System too lean] and p1476 [Leak diagnosis pump-tank breather System Malfunction/vacuum too low] So now I am really confused. 
I don't believe my EVAP is leaking still, but it could be. I can't hear or feel any leaks like I could before I patched the EVAP line

Old ECU code: 8D0 997 557 HX
New ECU code: 8D0 907 557 P

I have no idea why my old one had that code. The tune ran fine in the car, everything worked as it should other than the bouncing/stalling rpms, which would explain the MAF I think... But now what? Do I change the MAF? Or maybe it has nothing to do with the tune, and has to do with the check engine light


On the other hand, I have another huge problem. My car was 2 QUARTS LOW ON OIL today... thats bad. Apparently my oil level sensor isn't loyal. Anyways, I filled it up, but can still occasionally hear this terrible sound. Sounds like metal on metal. I think its coming from my cam chain tensioner. I'll try to attach a video. Hopefully it works.


----------



## COUPE-VR6 (Nov 6, 2002)

Love this thread man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

COUPE-VR6 said:


> Love this thread man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Hopefully a few more things coming this week!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Alright, small update. Car is running really well, however, on really hot days, when I pull it into neutral, occasionally it'll stall out while I'm driving:screwy: Check engine light is off now too.

Have some really awesome plans for the interior, super excited about them. I'm going off to school in a couple weeks (most likely) without a car, so progress and funds are probably going to be a little low...

Parts car is all gone. Still have the full peanut butter interior though 

I was supposed to get some 15mm and 20mm spacers a couple weeks ago as part of a trade for the 2.8 trans I have for sale, however, he keeps postponing meeting up to trade :thumbdown:

I did accomplish something small and cheap though, and wow, what a difference it makes. I installed similar "brushed aluminum" gauge rings like the Allroad gauges had. It was quick, cheap, and makes a huge difference while driving. Just gives the car a newer and nicer feel for like $30

Before:


After:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks good! I've been thinking about doing this, I think it'd flow nice with my brushed aluminum trim.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

thepirate said:


> Looks good! I've been thinking about doing this, I think it'd flow nice with my brushed aluminum trim.


Thanks! I think it definitely would.


So my AC compressor started making rotational noises........ and you know me and belts. The belt slipped because the AC compressor bearing went bad, and it mangled a bunch of wires, and cut through one of the AC electrical connectors. So looks like I've got some wiring to do. I went to the shop to see how much it'd cost to fix (because I don't want to/have the tools to mess with freon) and *they quoted me $880* 









I guess I don't really need AC that bad...


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's some of the damage. Nothing too terrible.
This has all be untangled but there are some splices in the black wiring, and the green AC plug got completely ripped off haha

This also got ripped off and the plastic broke, nothing too big.


All fixed now. Just make sure you if you notice any belt noise, tend to it! I'm hoping no more tensioners/bearings go and shred belts for the 5th time haha


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay, so more on the terra cotta seats. I think I've decided to go the black S4 seat route. I really like my black interior now, and the terra cotta just doesn't work with the S4 birds eye trim. I'm still torn though. I love terra cotta. Anyway, here's a picture of a problem with sedan seats vs. avant seats

The shape is so different


I did get a chance to take some more amateur photos. Taking pictures at night is really hard.










Also, I leave for Penn State friday and cannot bring a car, so build progress is probably going to be even slower than it is now. I'm going to find a way to bring the car anyway though. If anyone is in or near the State College, PA area, let me know!


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

Pics look good, the key to night photography is lighting. Get a little creative with lighting options and eventually you'll find something that not only suits you but yields awesome results.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey, as far as the seats go. If you were to just have black seats ftont\back and leave the other Terra cotta bits in there, it has a nice contrast.
That's what I did. Turned out pretty good.

Car looks great BTW.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

demonmk2 said:


> Hey, as far as the seats go. If you were to just have black seats ftont\back and leave the other Terra cotta bits in there, it has a nice contrast.
> That's what I did. Turned out pretty good.
> 
> Car looks great BTW.


I have been considering that. I might end up doing that, but I just don't know what to do with the trim yet. What trim do you have? Any pics?

Thanks!


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

I have the bronze silverish trim that goes around but the flat wood grain you have would look great.
It's different.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

demonmk2 said:


> I have the bronze silverish trim that goes around but the flat wood grain you have would look great.
> It's different.


Alright cool. Yeah I think the "flat" wood would probably look better than the more glossy wood from the S4.

Unfortunately, those pictures aren't showing up


----------



## Mikemcdonald403 (Mar 10, 2015)

I've seen you around before, I believe I saw you a couple years back in Cazenovia.
I own a silver B5 A4 Avant as well, I'm out of Liverpool.

You have a very nice car!eace:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Mikemcdonald403 said:


> I've seen you around before, I believe I saw you a couple years back in Cazenovia.
> I own a silver B5 A4 Avant as well, I'm out of Liverpool.
> 
> You have a very nice car!eace:


Yeah, thats me alright! I've taken the wagon to the Cazenovia Euro car show a couple times, unfortunately I couldn't make it this year. Sweet man, I live down in Corning. 

Thanks man! Any pics of yours?


----------



## phreshs4 (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Mikemcdonald403 (Mar 10, 2015)

CactusAvant said:


> Yeah, thats me alright! I've taken the wagon to the Cazenovia Euro car show a couple times, unfortunately I couldn't make it this year. Sweet man, I live down in Corning.
> 
> Thanks man! Any pics of yours?



I also missed that show this year, fortunately i made it to Waterfest and Street Scene.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21182307386


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Mikemcdonald403 said:


> I also missed that show this year, fortunately i made it to Waterfest and Street Scene.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21182307386


Ah gotcha, yeah I missed street scene, but made it to waterfest. Car looks clean man, love the wheels


----------



## Mikemcdonald403 (Mar 10, 2015)

CactusAvant said:


> Ah gotcha, yeah I missed street scene, but made it to waterfest. Car looks clean man, love the wheels


Thanks, i appreciate it. And street scene is a cool show, local buddy puts it on. Definitely worth the Saturday trip. All imports welcomed.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Mikemcdonald403 said:


> Thanks, i appreciate it. And street scene is a cool show, local buddy puts it on. Definitely worth the Saturday trip. All imports welcomed.


It looks awesome from what I've heard and seen. Unfortunately, I'm just getting to school about the same time the show is, so it'd be really tough to make. Hopefully some year


----------



## Mikemcdonald403 (Mar 10, 2015)

CactusAvant said:


> It looks awesome from what I've heard and seen. Unfortunately, I'm just getting to school about the same time the show is, so it'd be really tough to make. Hopefully some year


haha I went back to school after the show, its local to me though.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

So I'm at school without the car, but that doesn't mean I'm going to stop buying car parts :laugh:


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice pickup! I really want to get a rear sway bar for mine too haha


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

So its been a little while. I've been at school for a while, so no progress has been made towards the car. It now actually doesn't stay running for more than a few minutes. So I've actually taken a step backwards. I think it has something to do with the tune, and the gas in my tank being old. Starts up great, just bogs out within a minute or so. 

Anyways, I since sold the Neuspeed rear sway bar because it was the financially better option being in school






lol jk I bought a bigger, more aggressive one



The Neuspeed was a 19mm and the new Stabila Corse is a 22mm, and it came with metal end links. Came from my brother's old B5.

Anyways, if all goes as planned this week and I can actually get this car running again, I'll have some cool updates by the end of the week :thumbup:


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats on the bigger sway bar! It's always exciting to come home to the car after being at school so long haha Hopefully the issue with it bogging out is just old fuel:thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

So, I think I might have figured out my problem. Most random thing ever, one of my fuel injectors cracked. I think it was just delivering too much fuel and essentially flooding the engine. Im going to trying and get one tomorrow at the junkyard and see if that fixes my problem :thumbup:


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

I wish I new you were selling your sway bar, I want to get an upgraded one really bad.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Brennan610 said:


> I wish I new you were selling your sway bar, I want to get an upgraded one really bad.


Wish I would have known when I was selling the Neuspeed, definitely would have sold it to you!

Anyways, car is not fixed. Still will not stay running for more than a minute before it sputters out and dies. Replaced the injector, replaced the spark plugs, tested the ICM. I don't know what it could be at this point.

So I jumped the car, drove it for a few minutes, then it started sputtering and died. Tried to jump it again, ran for a few minutes, sputtered, and died. This keeps happening, and sometimes I can't get it to start at all.
I have replaced
Fuel filter (1k miles ago)
Spark plugs just now
Alternator (10k miles ago) 

I found a fuel injector had a crack in it, but I just replaced it, and I am finding no difference. Check engine light is on, and these are the codes Im getting:
P1602 terminal 30 voltage too low
P1136
P1476
P0300
P0301
P0302

I'm beginning to think it may be the fuel pump? I am super confused. The car smells like gas so I am assuming it is getting fuel. And when I changed the fuel injector, there was definitely a lot of fuel in the rail.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay, just got home a couple days ago, and I've started to work on the car again. Yes, it still doesn't run. 

I just replaced the fuel pump, and it still does the saaaaame thing. Anyways, heres some pics of that.

Old:


New:


Tool I had to make to get it out (I didn't want to buy the $40 Audi tool):


Now I have a new fuel pump, but the car still only runs for about 30 seconds to a minute before it dies again. 
New spark plugs
Fuel filter
Fuel pump
Fuel pump relay
Fuel pressure regulator

I've heard maybe n80 valve and maybe leak detection pump.

Any other ideas??


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

My experience is more with the VW 1.8t but they are pretty similar


P1602 terminal 30 voltage too low - You can get this by disconnecting the battery, every time I have gotten this it was unrelated.

P1136 Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add): System too Lean

P1476 EVAP Leak Detection Pump: Malfunction / Insufficient Vacuum

P0300 Random Misfires on multiple cylinders

P0301 Misfires on Cylinder 1

P0302 Misfires on Cylinder 2​

So the codes are pointing to a vacuum leak in your EVAP system. Depending on your year, your tuner may be able to "delete" the evap stuff from the software, which would allow you to get rid of that stuff, but that comes down to if its an available option from the tuner, and if its something you want to do. I've heard that there is a noticeable drop in MPG when deleting the EVAP, but others have said there is no effect. 


If you go over the full EVAP system and can't find anything, my next move would be to boost leak test it.

Also, are you still using your Stock ECU or did you put the tuned one back in?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome thanks. I'm thinking it must be a leak. I had a massive evap leak a while back in the drivers side rear wheel well, but that never caused the car to stall which is confusing me. I definitely agree though, at this point, I'm thinking there has to be something wrong with emissions stuff. 

And yes, I'm on a stock tune again currently. Both tunes seemed to have no different effect.

I've heard some people talk about the leak detection pump going bad. Does anyone have any experience with this, or know if it might be the problem?


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Great progress. :thumbup:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm glad this thread is still going after like three years :thumbup:


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Did you figure out the problem?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Brennan610 said:


> Did you figure out the problem?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Funny you should say that. I just figured it out last night!

The problem was coil packs. Weird, because the engine ran great until it died out. So I thought they were fine. Plus, I tested the ICM and it came out fine. My brother kept telling me it was the coil packs, but I couldn't see how that could be with the way it ran, and with the ICM being fine. No shop, or anywhere I asked thought it was coils either, but I finally decided to just go do the 2.0 coil swap/ICM delete, and what do you know, it worked. So after 3 months it runs again and my brother is roasting me for being stubborn, but it was worth it. By the way, I used an AWM harness, not the AWP that everyone else uses. The colors of the wires are different, and there are 3 extra ground wires, but it AWM is definitely useable. Here are some pics of cutting up my engine harness.

I hacked up my brothers old AWM harness:


This felt so wrong:




Final product (yeah, I'll make my engine bay look nice someday):


The car runs and drives now, however it is in limp mode. So I have to figure that out now. But either way, I'm extremely happy


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice! Glad you got the car back up and running. It's never ending problems with these cars :laugh:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Brennan610 said:


> Nice! Glad you got the car back up and running. It's never ending problems with these cars :laugh:


Same here, I'm stoked to have it back! So true. I find myself saying "Oh yeah. I have to fix that" all the time :laugh:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Update:

The car got 3 feet shorter by installing the rear sway bar

Haven't driven on it much, but it feels awesome so far. One of the best mods by far :thumbup:

Rear stabila corsa sway bar installed with Neuspeed support brackets

Bye bye non-sport sway bar



Size difference


Real end links


Awful picture of bar, end links and supports


----------



## nynoah (Apr 20, 2002)

I was really impressed with your car when I saw it in person. Great job with the modding. Really clean B5 avant.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

nynoah said:


> I was really impressed with your car when I saw it in person. Great job with the modding. Really clean B5 avant.


Thanks man, I really appreciate it!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

1) I have no check engine light, but I'm stuttering and not getting any power from boost even though it builds up very normally. Cars runs great normally, but when I get on it, theres no power

2) This sway bar is the greatest thing ever

3) Considering switching up my interior a little bit. (I'm not done yet in these pictures, there is still birds eye S4 trim) I don't know how I feel about the glovebox and knee bolster yet. I think it looks great, but kind of awkward against the black door card. Probably going to grow up and put a stock shift knob back in :laugh: Right now, this is just a rough sketch of possible interior changes. And no one seems interested in my terra cotta seats so I might just say screw it and somehow try to transfer the material onto my old tan seat backs...






Does the glovebox to the door look awkward?


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

I hope you do try to transfer the material over. That looks awesome!


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

I like that look! The glovebox looks out of place but other than that 


Sent from my slouch beanie using Tapatalk


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

The knee bolster and the glove box look a little weird. You should definitely try transferring the material over to fit your rear seats. Your interior would look so good with terra seats. 
Then it'll look something like P Q's interior.


----------



## rockbeau25 (Sep 28, 2014)

Just saw you on the B5 color thread on AZ and read this while build. Amazing work! You're heading the direction I'd like to go with my avant. Cool to see another kid my age with a similar build. Keep up the good work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

rockbeau25 said:


> Just saw you on the B5 color thread on AZ and read this while build. Amazing work! You're heading the direction I'd like to go with my avant. Cool to see another kid my age with a similar build. Keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I'm so glad other people my age have avants. The world needs more avants.

As far as an update, I'm at school so nothing will be happening anytime soon most likely.

Current goals:
- Finish interior
- Get spacers
- Fix some paint issues (clear coat on my hood is not cooperating)

I've decided at some point down the road, this thing is getting V8 swapped. Having a manual cactus avant with peanut butter interior and a 4.2 is my dream...


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

Solid plans! So by "finish the interior" do you mean swap the material over from the terra-cotta sedan seats? Or something else in mind? A set of spacers is going to looks great, these cars are awesome with a widened stance, just beware that it you go too wide your car will want to follow cambers in the road a little. My wheels are spaced 15mm (with unknown offset) and it does that a little bit.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

19birel said:


> Solid plans! So by "finish the interior" do you mean swap the material over from the terra-cotta sedan seats? Or something else in mind? A set of spacers is going to looks great, these cars are awesome with a widened stance, just beware that it you go too wide your car will want to follow cambers in the road a little. My wheels are spaced 15mm (with unknown offset) and it does that a little bit.


Thanks! So by "finish the interior" I mean a few things...
- Only half the door panels are done (other have still have black inserts haha)
- Attempt to get the seats in (when I go home from school I'll look into transferring material more)
- worst comes to worst, I'll look for black S4 front seats 
- I also have terra cotta seat belts to replace my nasty tan ones
- Need to get a black shift surround and ash tray, and I just got a B6 shift knob
- The wooden trunk floor needs to come back into my life

I'm think 17.5mm spacers in the back, and 10-15mm up front


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Thanks! So by "finish the interior" I mean a few things...
> - Only half the door panels are done (other have still have black inserts haha)
> - Attempt to get the seats in (when I go home from school I'll look into transferring material more)
> - worst comes to worst, I'll look for black S4 front seats
> ...


Oh okay. If you can't get the terra cotta seats to fit, you could always find some black or leather seats and try spray dying them. I saw some guy with an E92 BMW did it with great results, if I can score a cheap set I'm going to try it myself actually. As far as transferring the materials goes, I would condition the leather a few times a day or two in advance to soften it up a little and make it more malleable and easy to work with.

Those spacers should give you a pretty nice stance especially with the flat fives. I'd give you my offset specs for reference, but they're not even stamped on my wheels lol The wooden trunk would definitely be cool too, do you still have the old one or are you going to make a new one?


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

19birel said:


> Oh okay. If you can't get the terra cotta seats to fit, you could always find some black or leather seats and try spray dying them. I saw some guy with an E92 BMW did it with great results, if I can score a cheap set I'm going to try it myself actually.


Any chance you have a link to this? I have an extra set of S4 seats I need something to do with





Yo. We own a vacuum, this is unacceptable.







:facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

meloman said:


> Any chance you have a link to this? I have an extra set of S4 seats I need something to do with



Yeah, right HERE The post isn't incredibly detailed, but it gives a good starting point for a little research and the results look impressive.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

meloman said:


> Yo. We own a vacuum, this is unacceptable.
> :facepalm: :laugh:


lol, I'll get around to it...


And as far as the wood flooring, yeah, its the same floor, I just need to make it look a little nicer


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm back for break, I'll be doing a little work to the car this week. Plans are to lower the front a tiny bit, get some interior stuff done, and try to figure out my high engine load problem.

Car is a mess on the outside right now. Needs a very good cleaning. Did some more wrapping today:
Before:


After:


More updates this week hopefully


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay, I'm home for the summer, so I will start updating this a bunch. The car is actually really beat. When I got home I found some new scraps on it, the clear coat on the hood is peeling like crazy, my key fob battery is dead and the key is broken, headlight is a little hazy, exhaust is leaking from somewhere, rear brakes are warped and rusted, and on and on.








I have a huge laundry list of things to do, so I will keep updating this. I have a couple new things to go on soon too which I am pretty excited about


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

My friends key broke in the same spot. He ended up putting some gorilla glue on it until he ordered a new fob. You could order a cheap fob from Ebay and swap the pieces.


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

My key was broken like that too, bought a cheap fob from Amazon for $6 or so and swapped the parts around


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Time to get the aero wiper


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

xdewaynex said:


> My friends key broke in the same spot. He ended up putting some gorilla glue on it until he ordered a new fob. You could order a cheap fob from Ebay and swap the pieces.





19birel said:


> My key was broken like that too, bought a cheap fob from Amazon for $6 or so and swapped the parts around


Wait, so did a new key have to be cut? Because the actual key blade is riveted into the metal pivoting point it looks like, so can you just like drill it out and rivet it in? Or can how did they swap the key blade in?


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Wait, so did a new key have to be cut? Because the actual key blade is riveted into the metal pivoting point it looks like, so can you just like drill it out and rivet it in? Or can how did they swap the key blade in?


It's not a rivet, just a little pin. I took a small allen key (hex) and used that to help hammer the pin out of the replacement fob. Once that pin is removed the blank key blade can be removed from the new fob, then you just put your original key blade into the new fob and hammer (just a couple moderate taps will do) the pin back in and you're good to go.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

19birel said:


> It's not a rivet, just a little pin. I took a small allen key (hex) and used that to help hammer the pin out of the replacement fob. Once that pin is removed the blank key blade can be removed from the new fob, then you just put your original key blade into the new fob and hammer (just a couple moderate taps will do) the pin back in and you're good to go.


Awesome, thanks man. I'll have to give that a try later :thumbup:


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

fixing that key is easy i did it for a friend a few weeks ago.

http://deautokey.com/how-to-disassemble-your-key


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahh the key 

Can you fix it or does it need to just be replaced?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

alexandermjoyce said:


> Ahh the key
> 
> Can you fix it or does it need to just be replaced?


Fixed the key and got new batteries for it and now it works like a champ :thumbup: It was a pain to get the upper portion of the key apart. I used an old spare key we had laying around from my brothers old b5. 

Also, thanks to almsrabbit, I was able to get some new strut towers, since New York winters have done a toll on mine the past 17 years or so


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Man the car looked pretty bad from just sitting, nothing a good cleaning can solve :laugh:. Those strut mounts look minty, you made the right call with them.


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad you got the key fixed. :beer:

Where did you get the strut towers? I need to find some tophats.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

alexandermjoyce said:


> Glad you got the key fixed. :beer:
> 
> Where did you get the strut towers? I need to find some tophats.


Same here! The broken key was so annoying. I have a new key fob project coming up soon... I got the struts from almsrabbit, another forum member out west who was kind enough to sell me his extra set.



Brennan610 said:


> Man the car looked pretty bad from just sitting, nothing a good cleaning can solve :laugh:. Those strut mounts look minty, you made the right call with them.


Not going to lie, the car is pretty beat right now :laugh: I've been working on it, but I still have a lot of fixing up to do. Got some new parts and have some more projects I'm starting (or finishing finally lol). I will keep updating this as much as I can


Also, I finally replaced my AC compressor and have working AC again  And I got the flex pipe on my exhaust replaced


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Been working on a bunch of things lately. Only update for now is that I got some spacers finally.
Car is filthy, but
8mm in the front

17mm in the back


S4 rear brakes have arrived as well


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Update:

A couple weeks ago, I bought some S4 rear calipers because my rear brakes were so screwed. Since the A4 is just a solid rear disc, I warped them driving on watkins glen race track, and then it just sat over the winter, and I had a seized caliper earlier, so they were ready to go. 

Here's one of the rear pads


The calipers were leaking so the rebuild began (would not recommend rebuilding calipers with a built-in e-brake. Its only about $10, but its a huge pain)




Also painted them silver. A4 vs S4



All done. Not a bad upgrade. Plus they are vented discs which is a huge improvement


Also finally finished the door cards


Also lowered the front a little so now the height in the front and the back are exactly the same, GTF wise


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Door cards look amazing. Love that wood trim, contrasts well with the black


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

crazexr7 said:


> Door cards look amazing. Love that wood trim, contrasts well with the black


Thanks man, I love them. They were a lot of work, but totally worth it I think. I wish I could get matching trim for the shift surround and rest of the facelift console, but I hear they only offered those trim pieces in Europe unfortunately.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

So saturday was a weird day for upstate NY. I was at the local junkyard and it was 70 degrees outside. After I left the junk yard, I went in to Lowes, 20 minutes later I come out to a huge cold front coming in, crazy winds and cold weather (it snowed a lot later that same day). As I go to drive out of the parking lot, I look to my left and see a shopping cart flying at me at mach speed because of the insane wind. So quickly, I whip it in reverse and launch the car backwards to dodge the cart. Whew. Dodged it. I look to my left again and see ANOTHER shopping car flying my way. Quickly I threw it in first and tried my hardest to launch forward. *CRACK* The cart smashed into the rear drivers side of the car. I got the tissues out. I was ready for the funeral of my quarter panel. I get out and thank the Holy Lord Alrighty, my tail light exploded. The cart missed the quarter and wrecked my taillight lol. 

Picture is really hard to see, but there are some pieces missing and cracks all up the light. It totally could have been much worse. But what are the chances that the only two shopping carts in the entire parking lot kamikaze attack me while trying to leave.



Moments before the attack


Anyways, I'm on the search for a new tail light now lol.... or hopefully a set of facelift tail lights. Also expecting a pretty big package in the mail this week


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear you tail light fell victim to that shopping cart, car is looking pretty good though man! 


Sent from my slouch beanie using Tapatalk


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Wish my dash and door cards where the legit black color instead of the color that looks black, but than it kind looks blue in some light lmao


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Got some facelift mirrors. Guy who told me they were aluminum s4 mirrors. Got them in the mail and they are 100% plastic. They are a type of matte aluminum look-a-like though. They look good and are facelift, so I'm going to put them on.


Also been collecting a few terra cotta seats lol. Just got my avant rears a couple days ago, so you can bet I'm finally going to have a terra-cotta interior.


Also put in a B6 shift knob, black headliner parts are going in too. I'm hoping over winter break I can get my interior all sorted. Should be good. I'm real excited for a terra/black/wood interior. Also, if anyone wants the rear terra-cotta sedan seats, they are up for grabs.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Terra Cotta and Cactus look so good together.


----------



## priorincantatem (Feb 13, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I did the same thing with my Terra Cotta interior. I think I got 3 full sets to make one good one with no rips lol


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

P Q said:


> I did the same thing with my Terra Cotta interior. I think I got 3 full sets to make one good one with no rips lol


lol its so hard to find a good set thats not ripped or the leather is not super dried out. I just need a better drivers seat and I'll be golden


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, I have the leathert and every set I picked up the driver seat was ripped on the bottom. I just took a cover off one of the good passenger seats and put it on the driver side frame. You could also do that ive you have a second passenger seat


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

"Holy Lord Alrighty" hahahah
The car is looking good! I might do the s4 brake upgrade next time I need to replace my rear brakes,
And sell my your flat fives


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Haha thanks! I may never get rid of the fat fives. I haven't even taken them off to put my new winter wheels on yet 



Just need a couple bits for the headliner, then that and the terra cotta seats are going in.

Also, the S4 brake upgrade is totally worth it, and not even very expensive


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

yep. I second the S4 upgrade on the rear brakes. Its hard not to for how cheap it can be done for


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

The cactus looks so good.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Brennan610 said:


> The cactus looks so good.


Thanks man!

So small update. I finally had time to install the facelift matte silver mirrors and from the pictures and from looking at them I thought it probably wouldn't make much of a difference, but wow, it made a huge difference to me at least. They look much better, newer, and more aggressive. Its a subtle change, but to me its huge, especially when driving. Facelift mirrors are a different shape so you can see more, and they just look more aggressive from inside the car. Really glad I decided to do this and not sure why I didn't earlier. Here are some pics. Probably can't see much of a difference in the pics, but trust me

Matte on the left, gloss on the right


Left is new, right is old


Old:

New:


Final product:


I'll get a better picture outside sometime


----------



## pyongwonse (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks great! Are you going to keep them that color?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

pyongwonse said:


> Looks great! Are you going to keep them that color?


Thanks! Yeah I am going to keep them the matte. I think it goes really well with the rs4 grille and the wheels


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Your wagon looks amazing. 
Why don't you like the fat 5s? You are selling them?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Giovanni said:


> Your wagon looks amazing.
> Why don't you like the fat 5s? You are selling them?


Thank you, much appreciated! Oh, no I meant I might never get rid of them because I love them so much haha, I'm not trying to sell them. These wheels will probably be with me forever :thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Its amazing what changing a mirror cover does. Even when I put the chrome caps on my car it was a world of difference


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

Small changes, small victories.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Welp. The next update on this thread was supposed to be the new interior completed, but the car had other plans. As I was driving yesterday I started to smell gasoline, so before I burst into flames, I pulled over and what do you know, I was leaking a pretty steady stream of fuel from the passenger side rear of the car. I took it to the nearest shop to get it checked out and turns out the fuel supply line is leaking. My first though was "oh, thats not that bad," until I proceeded to find out that the entire gas tank has to be removed to replace this line :what: They quoted me a minimum of $750 for labor, plus parts :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: 

I'm not paying that. But that means I'm going to have to replace this, meaning I think I'm going to have to drop the rear subframe. I did recently find a B5 in my local junkyard with ZERO rust from the south so I am going to take the entire rear subframe and control arms. Ill be replacing the subframe, all bolts, shock towers, and anything else I find needing replacement. Plus, probably doing the diff fluid and seals while I'm there. Sooooo I guess a little fuel line leak has turned into me re-doing my entire rear end. Stay tuned for lots of rust :thumbup:

If you're looking for terra cotta and cactus things, sorry, you will have to wait a little longer


Also, I may have an extra set of rust free rear shock towers if anybody is looking


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Welp. The next update on this thread was supposed to be the new interior completed, but the car had other plans. As I was driving yesterday I started to smell gasoline, so before I burst into flames, I pulled over and what do you know, I was leaking a pretty steady stream of fuel from the passenger side rear of the car. I took it to the nearest shop to get it checked out and turns out the fuel supply line is leaking. My first though was "oh, thats not that bad," until I proceeded to find out that the entire gas tank has to be removed to replace this line :what: They quoted me a minimum of $750 for labor, plus parts :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> I'm not paying that. But that means I'm going to have to replace this, meaning I think I'm going to have to drop the rear subframe. I did recently find a B5 in my local junkyard with ZERO rust from the south so I am going to take the entire rear subframe and control arms. Ill be replacing the subframe, all bolts, shock towers, and anything else I find needing replacement. Plus, probably doing the diff fluid and seals while I'm there. Sooooo I guess a little fuel line leak has turned into me re-doing my entire rear end. Stay tuned for lots of rust :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks, but I'm glad to hear you're taking everything out and fixing it while you're there. You're lucky to find a rust free junkyard car up in new york haha.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Brennan610 said:


> Damn that sucks, but I'm glad to hear you're taking everything out and fixing it while you're there. You're lucky to find a rust free junkyard car up in new york haha.


You're telling me... I was dumbfounded when I looked under it and there was no rust. I started taking it off today...... dude. If you live in the south, you have no reason to ever complain about working on your car. All the bolts came off no problem, nothing striped, it wasn't corroded everywhere, it was pretty clean, the wheel speed sensors literally just popped out. I can even imagine what its like to work on a car like that. Thats why I'm so pumped to get this new subframe in. I'm taking alllllllllll the bolts, nuts, and brackets I can get from that car. I haven't been this excited in a while and I'm literally just replacing a subframe. Pics to come tomorrow. :thumbup:

Also, theres a car with terra cotta interior in the junkyard if anyone needs anything. And I know what you're thinking - "Its probably trashed." And you're right, it is. But there are some good bits left


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

When I said "pictures tomorrow," I must have spelled Tuesday wrong. So I finally got the subframe out of that car in the junkyard, and it was in great shape. Even the bushings were really nice. The A arms and brake lines were in great shape too. Everything on the bottom of that car was. So I took those, plus the gas tank straps and a whoooole bunch of bolts since they were all rust free.

Here's the frame. A little dirty, couple very light surface rust spots. 


Gas tank straps, all rust free.

It was astonishing..... these have been under a car for 18 years and you can still clearly read the part numbers?? (pics of mine below)


Anyways, so I painted all the parts and then covered them in a rubberized undercoating


This is just crazy to me how good of condition this was in


Noooooow lets go back to my car. Here are a couple of pics of how my underside currently looks.

Here's my gas tank strap. Almost rusted through.


I'll get some more pics of everything once I get it off. Its a huuuuuuge pain. Everything is so rusty and Ive had a few stripped bolts, and brake line fittings so far. Luckily I have rust free replacements for all of these. Plan is to remove the subframe, clean up the body underneath, undercoat it, replace the fuel lines and tank straps and then put in all the nice shiny stuff. The body appears to be in pretty good condition luckily. Once this is done, then I'll finish the interior.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Holy **** thats a lot of rust. Awesome you found a car in such great shape to pull parts from.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

So update on the subframe. I have the old stuff out and just put the new one in today. Fuel lines are also fixed now. Turns out it was the fuel return line. The metal fitting on the end just rusted apart. Now, I need to put everything else on the frame (hubs, A arms, tie rods, etc).

This process has been pretty (actually super) annoying. Everything is so rusty. All the bolts have been a huge problem to get out. I have stripped a couple as they have just been too rusty. There have also been a bunch of bolts that are just suuuuuuper stuck even after the nut has come off, they won't even hammer out after torching them  Sooooo glad I can put everything together rust free. I bolted up the diff mount today with rust free (practically brand new haha) bolts to a rust free subframe and it felt AWESOME . My next car is coming from the south. Its like actually really fun to work on a clean, rust free car. I'm really enjoying the 'putting back together' phase of this.

Luckily the underbody had very little rust, some light surface rust here and there, nothing concerning. Theres also a big (heat?)shield under the car above part of the subframe and diff that protects against rust, and that did its job pretty well. Forgot to take pics of that stuff...

Also, my brake lines..... bruh. All the fittings were rusty AF and just broke apart, so I went back to the junkyard and got rust free brake lines off that car that run from the rear subframe all the way up to the ABS unit. And while I was at it I "accidentally" ordered stainless brake lines for the rear  Also ordered an axle refresh kit and new tied rods. The old ones were literally never coming out of the old subframe it was so rusty. And I figured its probably a good time to replace them, especially since I'm pretty sure they are original. But no one likes to read a post with all text, so heres some pics:

Got the thing out

I mean, its not in gooood shape


RIP strut towers

RIP brake lines (this one was actually one of the nicer ones)

RIP gas tank strap

Hopefully not RIP axle

New and old fuel lines. These would have been suuuuuuper annoying to replace if I didn't have the subframe out

This is what the shop told me was bad (fuel supply line)

This is what was actually wrong (fuel return line) metal fitting rusted away


And if anyone is wondering if this is costing me a fortune, not really, but its not cheap.
Subframe + A arms + all bolts - $110
3 gas tank straps - $6
"New" brake lines - $6
New rear tie rods - $60 (got one for free)
New OEM fuel lines and washers - $175
All rear stainless brake lines - $80
Already had all the paints and such - $0

So It looks like I'm in $437 so far. But considering the shop said they would fix ONE fuel line for a minimum of $750 eek + the fuel line price, for all the stuff I'm redoing, I think I'm making out pretty well

Wow, sorry for the long post. Anyways, More pics to come.


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

I feel like the rear of B5s attract rust like a magnet, the front of my car was fine but the rear had a decent bit of rust underneath, I'm glad I got rid of it before I had to wrestle with all the rusted hardware for the suspension. 

Nice score on all those mint parts, they look almost new! 


Sent from my slouch beanie using Tapatalk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Love this car, keep it up.


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow I was not expecting your rear end to be that rusty. All the new parts look mint! I'm jealous. You should look into POR-15 painting the suspension bits. It's much more durable than any spray paint.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guys! Brennan, I definitely thought about POR15 on this thing, and probably should have done it in the end, but I figured since it took 18 years of northern winters to get this bad, with a couple coats of paint and undercoating on essentially brand new pieces (to me they are haha), it'll take another 20 years to get this bad again haha. Who knows where this car will be in that long. I wish I would have thought about the por15 earlier though, but oh well, still better than it was!

So I essentially finished up the entire thing yesterday. Everything is back together and looking good.






Yeah I know, some of you are probably thinking "why didnt he just redo the sway bar and get new hardware?" Well, honestly because I don't have a sandblaster, and its easier to just take out later and redo if I choose to. Overall, I think it turned out pretty good though. Really happy with it. But it came at a good price. Probably one of the most frustrating jobs Ive ever done in my life. I hate rust with a passion, but I've developed an ever deeper hatred for rust + bushings. So my A arms were stuck to my wheel hubs. The nut came off the bolt, but the bolt was seized inside the bushings for the wheel hub. So I had to cut the A arms off using saws, grinders, drills, anything. And then there was getting the bushings out......  Lets just say I had to resort to drilling out ALL of the rubber in order to cut and pry these things out. (I tried burning them, didn't work well at all.) 
That metal bushing in the middle was two separate bushings that essentially fused together with rust.


FINALLY


New Febi bushings


Rebuilding the inner axle joint



After I finished everything, I put the car on the ground, and the last thing to do was bleed the brakes and this journey was finally over.... until it happened....

My bleeder screw SNAPPED OFF at the caliper  C'mon man, I was almost done. So now i took the caliper out and am bringing it to the machine shop tomorrow so they can get the rest of the sheared screw out of the caliper. I can not catch a break with this car :facepalm: 


So all in all, I totally don't know if this was worth it. Probably one of the most time consuming and for sure the most frustrating thing I've ever done on this car. Dealing with the rust, grease, dirt and weight of everything, I don't think Id ever do this again unless I'm restoring some really special car. If you have a rusty Audi and you aren't super attached to it, do yourself a favor and sell it and buy one from the south haha. I'm reeeeeeeeally hoping I notice at least a little better handling from the new bushings and tie rods, and at least a little better braking from the stainless lines.


Also, in the next couple weeks, it'll be 5 years since Ive owned this car. And honestly, its been terribly unreliable, a pain to work on, expensive, and something always seems to be broken. In the past 5 years, Ive only put 23k miles on it. Its been broken so often, that I haven't been able to drive it as much as I wanted to. Hoping things start to turn around a little bit. B5s are great cars, but I swear sometimes I bought a lemon. B7 avants are looking pretty good right now....


----------



## vaglove (Oct 31, 2012)

Trust me man, b7's arent any better off.. know way too many people that have had terrible oil issues with their cars and those motors munch on cam followers for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. The suspension components arent too much different, so most of the things are still just as much of a pain to work on


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

Just find a Californian b5 1.8t avant, they are so cheap these days even with shipping costs you won't get killed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Well due to Photobucket, this thread is pretty wrecked. I'm not about to pay the $39.99 a month for 3rd party hosting either :screwy: I will fix this thread eventually though. I just need to find a good way to upload images now. 

Anyways, the car is working, and the interior essentially done, and a couple other updates as well. I'll be updating and fixing this thread soon. Just wanted to make sure you guys didn't think the thread died. I will be back shortly with some posts :thumbup:


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

You should use imgur for the photos. That's what I use for photos and I never had an issue. 

Photobucket seriously sucks for doing this and it's made it a real pain when I'm looking for diys because all the pics are now gone.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Ive been trying to download my Photobucket albums so I can upload to Flickr and fix my threads, but my downloads fail using Mozilla and IE.


----------



## pyongwonse (Oct 16, 2007)

Brennan610 said:


> Photobucket seriously sucks for doing this and it's made it a real pain when I'm looking for diys because all the pics are now gone.


My issue too

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Alright, well I guess I should start where I left off. So after the bleeder screw snapped off in the caliper, I brought it to the shop that machined it out, but it would just never seal properly, so long story short, I had to get a new caliper :facepalm:

Other than that, I ordered some JHM shift bushings and replaced these old rubber things








With these (theres supposed to be another solid delrin bushing in the pic)









The JHM shift bushings are awesome. So much less sloppy, its crazy. Unfortunately, yes, they do transfer more vibration and sound into the cabin. Honestly, there is barely any vibration transfer, I don't mind that at all. The sound however, is more pronounced. Its almost like a humming/whinning sort of sound. Its not very loud to be honest, but its there. Almost sounds like a really quiet supercharger  Overall though, I really enjoy them.

On top of that, I did engine and trans mounts. My trans mounts were trashed.









































Yeah, the car drives so much nicer now. Especially the combination of engine and trans mounts and the shift bushings. Much smoother.

It still exists


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

I need to replace my trans mounts and get new bushings for the rear diff mount/carrier. Car looks good!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Car is beautiful.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Making some moves

Car stuff by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
fullsizeoutput_8de by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
fullsizeoutput_8da by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
fullsizeoutput_8ea by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
fullsizeoutput_8ef by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Dude. Looking really good. Love the interior :thumbup:


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

Great find on the interior! You just need aluminum belt line trim, or even the wood trim wrapped gloss black would look good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ugh I want that s4 bumper so bad. The interior looks dope, I love me some terra cotta in cactus.


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

That interior is looking great man! Can't wait to see the S4 bumper painted up and installed! 


Sent from my slouch beanie using Tapatalk


----------



## rockbeau25 (Sep 28, 2014)

when I'm bored I come a read a few pages of this thread and then get jealous and hate my car (this is a good thing though)


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm really happy with where this car is at the moment. I'm super excited to get the full S4 body look done. And then after that, maybe do something about this engine. The 4 cylinder is getting old...

Small update, my car get hit in the parking lot at my apartment at school, but its not too bad to be honest. I was going to replace this fender anyway, but now I have more of a reason to. The girl who hit it felt super bad, and it'll be getting fixed soon. I'm just glad it wasn't my quarter panel that got hit. If I pulled into the spot forward instead of backed in, it would have been RIP quarter panel.
Car damage by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Car damage by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Car damage by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

If anyone finds a drivers side 98.5-99.5 fender in any color, please let me know!


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's a picture from last weekend at Watkins Glen, just so everyone knows I haven't abandoned this thread. School ends in a couple weeks, so finally some big updates will be coming 

More car stuff and thangs by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Woohoo! :wave:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I did some things.

P1000321 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1000159 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1000181 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1000246 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1000268 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1000278 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1000287 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1000343 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1000344 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1000347 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1000354 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1000372 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1000424 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1000018 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1000388 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

Hopefully I'll have a video coming soon too


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

This thing is looking amazing man, well done! You've got me missing my B5 now, not that it was as nice haha


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

GREAT JOB! Car looks awesome. I was wondering if we'd ever see the S4 bumper installed and it looks great! Any more plans in the future?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

DUB0RA said:


> GREAT JOB! Car looks awesome. I was wondering if we'd ever see the S4 bumper installed and it looks great! Any more plans in the future?


Thanks guys! I was starting to wonder the same thing :laugh:

As far as future plans, this thing will never be "done", so yes, there are a few. I would really like to get a flat bottom steering wheel from one of the newer Audis, S4 cluster, facelift taillights, new radio (something with Apple CarPlay that doesn't look awful), possibly some porsche brakes up front, and most importantly, a 4.2 V8 swap. The 4.2 swap might be put off until I graduate though since this is my only car currently, and I don't really have the time or the space to do the swap. I am collecting parts for it. Honestly, I'm just loving the car right now. Nothing is too urgent right now. I've had it on the track a few times as well and its surprised me how well it does and how much fun it is. 

I am toying with the idea of a Cupra R lip though.... thoughts?


----------



## vaglove (Oct 31, 2012)

Cupra R lip definitely  car looks insane man, somewhat similar to mine  jealous of the front bumper though, makes mine look like crap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Getting tired of this whole winter thing, so here are a couple pictures from back when it was warm. One more small update coming soon, and then probably nothing until spring :thumbdown:

Avant at test track-Recovered by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Avant in HQ circle by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

P1020124 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

Sorry for the screen smudges. Sony XAV-AX100 with Apple CarPlay, handsfree calling, bluetooth, etc. Love it. Hate the plastic bezel install kit... All in all, I'm a huge fan. Makes daily driving a lot nicer. Feels like the car is a few years newer. I was able to get it for only $270 over black friday which was a plus.


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Love the interior combo, classy and sporty all in one.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Did you find an avant rear bench? Or did you do some custom stuff?

Also what's the story on the wood trim up top on the center console! I dig it.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

I remember seeing this thread like five years ago, it's crazy that you've still got it. I love how clean it looks and the current interior color goes really well with the green


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

crazexr7 said:


> Did you find an avant rear bench? Or did you do some custom stuff?
> 
> Also what's the story on the wood trim up top on the center console! I dig it.


Yeah, I actually found the rear bench backs from another forum member in Kentucky and had them shipped up. It was super lucky that someone had avant rear seats in leather and was willing to sell just the rears. Apparently the others weren't in great shape, so I really lucked out there! I was about to give up on ever completing the set 

As for the upper console wood trim, I think you might be the first person to notice something special about it. I was searching through my local junkyard one day and I found a mid-facelift car that had the same wood trim. I was under the impression that the upper console trim piece in that specific wood trim didn't exist, but it came in a few mid-facelifts apparently! Unfortunately, the ash tray and shift surround wouldn't fit though, since the mid-facelift center console is really odd. I grabbed the ash tray anyway because its got to be a super rare part, but I have no use for it. As for my shift surround, I just wrapped it in a similar wood vinyl, which I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. But yeah overall, I was pretty stoked to find that upper console piece


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

TheTynosaur said:


> I remember seeing this thread like five years ago, it's crazy that you've still got it. I love how clean it looks and the current interior color goes really well with the green


Thanks! Ever since I bought the car, it'd been my dream color combo. It took forever to find the parts, but I'm really happy with the way it turned out. In a couple months I'll be coming up on 7 years of ownership now which is pretty crazy. I hope I can stick with it and keep it forever, but we will see how things go. I just never get bored of B5s


----------



## CincyAdam (Jun 25, 2016)

Damn. Love this thing so much.


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Yeah, I actually found the rear bench backs from another forum member in Kentucky and had them shipped up. It was super lucky that someone had avant rear seats in leather and was willing to sell just the rears. Apparently the others weren't in great shape, so I really lucked out there! I was about to give up on ever completing the set
> 
> As for the upper console wood trim, I think you might be the first person to notice something special about it. I was searching through my local junkyard one day and I found a mid-facelift car that had the same wood trim. I was under the impression that the upper console trim piece in that specific wood trim didn't exist, but it came in a few mid-facelifts apparently! Unfortunately, the ash tray and shift surround wouldn't fit though, since the mid-facelift center console is really odd. I grabbed the ash tray anyway because its got to be a super rare part, but I have no use for it. As for my shift surround, I just wrapped it in a similar wood vinyl, which I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. But yeah overall, I was pretty stoked to find that upper console piece


Ahhhh I'm so jealous you found that! I've been looking for that forever! Really nice find, maybe you can trim the pieces to get them to fit? Might be able to. I picked up some walnut burl veneer I'm going to try to get to work on.


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

The new head unit looks great, as far as the bezel for the install kit goes, have you thought of plastidipping it? It'll look very similar to the OEM soft-touch and should hold up well. 

Are you going to opening day at Watkins Glen this year?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

CincyAdam said:


> Damn. Love this thing so much.


Thanks man!



crazexr7 said:


> Ahhhh I'm so jealous you found that! I've been looking for that forever! Really nice find, maybe you can trim the pieces to get them to fit? Might be able to. I picked up some walnut burl veneer I'm going to try to get to work on.


I'm just glad it exists! If I find another one, I will definitely let you know. I'm definitely going to try and see if I can do anything about the ash tray. Unfortunately the car it came from was automatic, so the shift surround is all sorts of wrong for my car. The veneer is actually a pretty good idea. Im definitely interested to see how that turns out.



19birel said:


> The new head unit looks great, as far as the bezel for the install kit goes, have you thought of plastidipping it? It'll look very similar to the OEM soft-touch and should hold up well.
> 
> Are you going to opening day at Watkins Glen this year?


Thanks man. Well, the biggest thing that annoys me about it is the fact that it has that extra ring around it, so there's like a tiny gap between the outer ring and the bigger face plate. I wish it could somehow be one piece. They don't fit together as flushly as Id like them to. 

As far as Watkins goes, yes, the plan right now is to be up there on opening day. Pretty excited. 



Also, I need some opinions. I bought these calipers which are from a Boxster S, and I would like to refinish them, but I really can't decide what color to do. I could keep them red, but on a green car, I'm kind of skeptical. I was also thinking yellow, a gold color, or just basic silver. Someone convince me what color to do.

Brembos by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> As far as Watkins goes, yes, the plan right now is to be up there on opening day. Pretty excited.


Nice! I'm gonna try and make it up there as well, hopefully I'll see ya! I've been trying to go again for a couple years but since I no longer go to RIT it's more of a trek haha



CactusAvant said:


> Also, I need some opinions. I bought these calipers which are from a Boxster S, and I would like to refinish them, but I really can't decide what color to do. I could keep them red, but on a green car, I'm kind of skeptical. I was also thinking yellow, a gold color, or just basic silver. Someone convince me what color to do.


Yellow with black Porsche lettering would look great, here's a pic for reference 










I'm slightly biased though as I'm generally a big fan of yellow calipers haha


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

Yellow on dark green has always been solid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I had my calipers redone in the most exciting color I could think of 

P1030205 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1030208 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1030210 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

I can not begin to explain how good of a job Renewed Finishes did on these for such a good price. Quality is so good, and I could literally eat off them they are so clean. I also rebuilt them with new seals and such. I went to put them on today and ran into two issues - one sucks, and the other SUCKS.

First, the brake line nut on the passenger side is so rusted that I cannot get it off and might have to cut the line and reflate it with a new nut.

Second, check out my front subframe

Wow by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Wow by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

So I am aggressively looking for a new front subframe, and I think this just pushed me over the edge with this car. If I'm going to replace this subframe, I'm putting a v6 frame in, notching it, and then putting a 4.2 in. I'm tired of the 4 cylinder life. The car has 200k on it now, the 1.8 served it purpose. Its time for something new


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing the swap. :thumbup:


----------



## Giovanni (May 13, 2000)

Your avant looks beautiful by the way


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You don’t need to notch the subframe


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You don’t need to notch the subframe


Did you use engine mount spacers or how did you get around the interference issue? Or was there just enough room?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Porsche brakes are on! Loving them so far. Good stopping power, easier to service, and they look great. Can't see them all that well behind the flat fives to be honest, but I love them. I'll post some pictures soon.

Brakes by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Brakes by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

Front brake lines were not in good shape at all and I ended up having to cut one and re-flare it and I just replaced the other one with a clean junkyard line since its so short and easy to swap.
Brakes by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Brakes by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Brakes by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

In other news, I swapped my front subframe since mine was getting dangerously rusty. I used a subframe from an S4 and replaced the drivers side trans mount/bracket from the 1.8t with a 2.8 mount/bracket
Car stuff and things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Car stuff and things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Car stuff and things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Car stuff and things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Car stuff and things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
2.8 on top, 1.8 on bottom
Car stuff and things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Those brakes look real nice, now you got me thinking. Those hard lines looked pretty crusty dusty, isn't flaring brake lines so much fun lol. 
I'm surprised you found a replacement subframe that was so clean. Glad you got that taken care of. :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Avant behing Law Building by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


----------



## wangerang (Jan 18, 2017)

Cactus green is such a great color


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

So I bought another car 

P1040068 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1040042 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1040038 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1040050 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
P1040040 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Holy **** is that the old 4.2 avant that everyone on the east owned? That thing is rough


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Holy **** is that the old 4.2 avant that everyone on the east owned? That thing is rough


It absolutely is. It's seen some things, been "totaled" and "rebuilt", most of the body panels are rusty, but it runs well and has had some serious money put into the drivetrain at one point, and that's all I really want it for. 


This is the one: https://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=50232


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

CactusAvant said:


> and has had some serious money put into the drivetrain at one point, and that's all I really want it for.
> 
> 
> This is the one: https://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=50232


Details on the drivetrain?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Details on the drivetrain?


So, nothing tooooo crazy to be honest, but its a 5 speed still, 140k on the engine and its got a brand new clutch and flywheel (only stock 2.8  ), timing and water pump just done, K&N filter, B6 S4 intake tube, Milltek race downpipes, AWE twin 2 exhaust with custom x-pipe, AWE drivetrain stabilizer bar, Gruvenparts metal intake flapper kit, 034 SAI block off kit, VAG Autoworks S8 tune, USP Motorsports metal slave cylinder conversion with stainless clutch line and clutch master flow control valve. Not directly drivetrain related, its got S4 Avant seats, Stratmosphere short shifter, VMAXX coils, S4 front brakes and aluminum uprights, and some other small stuff. Its nothing crazy, but I got it for a good deal. 

The car itself has 248k miles on it lol. I'll be parting out the car soon and swapping the engine into my avant. Just need to figure out a little more on wiring from an AEB. Doesn't seem like anyone starts with an AEB car, and for good reason.

P1040058 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

That thing is rough! 
Glad you got a your hands on a 4.2, now I guess it's a race to see who can complete the swap first :laugh:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Brennan610 said:


> That thing is rough!
> Glad you got a your hands on a 4.2, now I guess it's a race to see who can complete the swap first :laugh:


Its beat haha. Somehow it runs and drives really well. Steering and suspension are tight. I guess the control arms were just replaced with 034s and S4 tie rods put on. 

I think I've got the upper hand on having all the parts I need collected, but you've definitely got the upper hand on wiring haha


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Do yourself a huge favor, source a 6 speed drivetrain, and then get a 2.8 Southbend heavy duty clutch setup. More money up front but you will not enjoy the 5 speed, trust me on this


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Do yourself a huge favor, source a 6 speed drivetrain, and then get a 2.8 Southbend heavy duty clutch setup. More money up front but you will not enjoy the 5 speed, trust me on this


And if you do... replace that 1-2 shift collar. I have not had luck with any high mileage 01E transmissions on their original 1-2 collars. Looking forward to the swap though.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Do yourself a huge favor, source a 6 speed drivetrain, and then get a 2.8 Southbend heavy duty clutch setup. More money up front but you will not enjoy the 5 speed, trust me on this


I have heard the 6 speed is way better for the swap a couple times, but I've really not heard much as to why. I'm assuming its mostly due to the gearing and highway driving. I will see if I can find the funds to support this before I do the swap. Still in college, so funds are a little tight. Can you explain a little more about why the 6 speed and heavy duty clutch are so much better? It seems to drive well, but I haven't driven it enough to be too sure, and not on the highway or anything.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> I have heard the 6 speed is way better for the swap a couple times, but I've really not heard much as to why. I'm assuming its mostly due to the gearing and highway driving. I will see if I can find the funds to support this before I do the swap. Still in college, so funds are a little tight. Can you explain a little more about why the 6 speed and heavy duty clutch are so much better? It seems to drive well, but I haven't driven it enough to be too sure, and not on the highway or anything.


With my swap 60mph in 5th is somewhere around 3800rpm. With a 6 speed you’ll drop that quite a bit. As for the clutch the stock 2.8 is only rated for stock 2.8 - 200hp around whatever. The heavy duty is rated for 350-400hp something, so it should last a lot longer. That’s what I have on mine, although I think my swap has like 150 miles on it.


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

That 4.2 swap is going to be rad!

Did that donor car start out as a 2.8 or 1.8T? 2.8 cars aren't geared as tall as 1.8Ts so the ratios will be better suited to the 4.2. I swapped a 2.8 5-speed into my old B5 1.8T (after the original 5-speed inexplicably ate itself) and the difference in gearing was noticeable. I was able to hit 60 in 2nd with the 2.8 trans, something that was not possible with the 1.8T's original unit.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> With my swap 60mph in 5th is somewhere around 3800rpm. With a 6 speed you’ll drop that quite a bit. As for the clutch the stock 2.8 is only rated for stock 2.8 - 200hp around whatever. The heavy duty is rated for 350-400hp something, so it should last a lot longer. That’s what I have on mine, although I think my swap has like 150 miles on it.


Ouch, I didn't realize it was that bad... I'll start looking into 6 speeds and see what I can find. This could get expensive real fast haha. Good to know, thanks.



19birel said:


> That 4.2 swap is going to be rad!
> 
> Did that donor car start out as a 2.8 or 1.8T? 2.8 cars aren't geared as tall as 1.8Ts so the ratios will be better suited to the 4.2. I swapped a 2.8 5-speed into my old B5 1.8T (after the original 5-speed inexplicably ate itself) and the difference in gearing was noticeable. I was able to hit 60 in 2nd with the 2.8 trans, something that was not possible with the 1.8T's original unit.


It was originally a 1.8t, but that's interesting. I wonder if it would make enough of a difference to be worth buying a 2.8 trans. I mean they can be had for pretty cheap, and then I wouldn't have to swap anything else in the drivetrain. I guess it just all depends on how different the gearing really is. Thats something I'm definitely going to look into too :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Ouch, I didn't realize it was that bad... I'll start looking into 6 speeds and see what I can find. This could get expensive real fast haha. Good to know, thanks.


If you piece it together it’s not bad. I picked up a drivetrain minus trans for $400. And bought a b6 01e from a junkyard for $250. 

Recently my buddy and I went to the yard on a 50% holiday sale and scooped a b6 01e for $100ish


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> If you piece it together it’s not bad. I picked up a drivetrain minus trans for $400. And bought a b6 01e from a junkyard for $250.
> 
> Recently my buddy and I went to the yard on a 50% holiday sale and scooped a b6 01e for $100ish


Well thats not too bad at all. 3800 at 60 has me all worried now. I'll look into it, thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Rollers by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Rollers by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Rollers by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Rollers by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Rollers by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

These look sick!


----------



## fletcher_w1996 (Feb 16, 2020)

i watched the video and wow.. the most annoying this about shifting my car is the distance from first to second feels like forever! ive wanted to buy one but can't find myself having enough money to buy a JHM one, is the one i linked the same you purchased?


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Well this is long overdue. I finished the 4.2 swap a little over a month ago, then two days later started a new job in PA and put 2700 miles on the swap already in just one month. I'm very impressed/lucky how reliable its been. Only issue was the battery needing to be replaced. There is a tensioner that is getting a little noisy now too, but I will talk about that a little later. To be honest, I did a terrible job documenting everything as far as pictures and such goes. I was on such a tight timeline, I didn't even think about it most the time. I finished the entire swap in about 3 weeks.

Important notes from the swap:

- AEB to ART wiring is not well documented anywhere, but is almost exactly the same as AHA to ART which has been documented relatively well. The wiring takes a while and kind of sucks, but it's not terrible. 
- Prefacelift cars need the entire pedal assembly swapped over to facelift for drive by wire. Honestly, this was probably my least favorite part of the entire swap, it sucked so bad lol.
- Radiator. I used the same setup that was on the red donor car. Apparently it is a 4.2 A6 radiator. I did not have to trim any headlights or anything to make it fit. Obviously the core support needed trimming, but that's the sam with any 4.2 swap essentially. 
- Air conditioning. I am planning on installing air conditioning. I have everything installed except for the condenser and AC lines from the compressor. This is because I couldn't find the lines anywhere, but its going to be a very tight fit. I will make a post about it when I do it.
- Clutch and flywheel. I am currently using a stock 2.8 setup due to funds before starting the job. Honestly, haven't had a single problem with it. Seems to hold very well even when full throttle at high RPM. I'm sure the setup is very bad for launching the car, but I don't plan to be doing launches maybe ever. That being said, eventually if I replace the clutch, I will probably go with something a little stronger. 
- Transmission. I am using the stock 1.8t 5 speed. Honestly, its not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Obviously it would be nice to have a 6th gear, but it would have been nice even in the 1.8t. Again, its one of those things that would be nicer to have, but definitely not necessary. The lower gears are pretty aggressive for the 4.2 and its kind of fun. Would prefer a 6 speed though, but doesn't bother me at all. 
- Flywheel spacer. Make sure you have one if you are doing a dual mass flywheel. 
- Check engine light code. Currently have like 12 lol. 4 are because of no cats and bad O2 sensors, but there are also codes for secondary O2, which I deleted, vehicle crash signal (tuns on flashers and shuts off engine is event of accident. Prefacelift never came with this feature apparently), EPC warning lamp (not sure what to do about this yet), right and left engine mount solenoids. These are all the CELs you can expect to have if you do what I did to a prefacelift car. You will definitely need to get the car tuned for manual trans, and have some of these coded out. 


A final look at this neglected 4 cylinder engine bay
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

Radiator setup from the red car
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

Both engines pulled
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

These are electrical noise reducing grounding points that unfortunately broke off the wiring harness due to fragile wiring. They are a ground for the ignition coils and bolt to the fuel rail. I just replaced them with normal grounds because I could not find any cheap replacements to save my life, and apparently they aren't even needed. Didn't notice anything bad without them 
Capacitors by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

Wiring pictures credit goes to a couple guys on Audizine for a lot of the wiring. 
V8 swap wiring by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
V8 swap wiring by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
V8 swap wiring by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
V8 swap wiring by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Fan relay wiring
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
ART wiring harness
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

The flywheel/clutch situation was a little less than ideal. Originally, I had just planned on reusing the clutch and flywheel setup from the red car because it was brand new when the swap was done to that car, and *apparently* it only had like 3k miles on the setup. Which may have been true, however it doesn't look like these were easy miles. The car had three owners after being swapped and I'm pretty sure the car was not gone easy on. 
Flywheel face not looking very well
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
New vs. old clutch disk
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
So turns out, whoever swapped the car or did the flywheel never put a spacer in between the flywheel and engine block. The flywheel was actually rubbing away at the rear main seal housing to the point where there were some tiny cracks and oil was leaking into the trans housing. 
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
I decided to just make my own flywheel spacer since it was such a basic part and I was on a very strict timeline during the project and could not wait for one to come in. 
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
New flywheel with spacer
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Rear main seal gasket came torn from ECS so that set me back a day or two which was touch on my tight timeline
New flywheel installed 
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
New head gaskets. Inside of the engine doesn't look bad for 140k miles
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Did all new timing belt, water pump, etc
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Accessory belt tensioner was a different story. The one on the bottom is the original tensioner. As you can see, the pulley is smaller. Apparently this part went out of production in 2001 and they replaced it with the above tensioner with the bigger pulley. Obviously, with a bigger pulley, the stock ART belt no longer fits, you need to buy a belt that is apparently 32mm longer (which the part number is 077903137Q)
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

AWE twin 2 exhaust with x-pipe that came from the donor car
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Milltek 4.2 downpipes heat wrapped (mostly because I was worried about heat in the engine bay and close to the wiring and such)
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Had to buy a new DTS since the one on the car was bent up in the accident. 
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

Also swapped to an early S4 cluster (wiring was a huge pain) and added the new stalk with buttons
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Cluster is not in great shape apparently
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

Engine in 
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

How close the belts and everything are to the core support
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

Car would start, but would not rev at all after initial pedal press. I chased this problem down for days and it turned out to be a poorly repaired cam position sensor that was on the motor
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

Engine in and semi-buttoned up for a quick shakedown 
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

More pictures and videos to come of course. A lot of changes to the engine bay to clean and dress it up. My only goal was to get the car running and driving reliably before I had to start work so there's lots of room for improvement. Valve covers are getting powder coated currently, and red top coils and adapters are in. 


1 month review on the swap so far - I absolutely love it. Its a perfect amount of power for a B5 IMO. Even though I have an exhaust leak currently, the sound it SO good. Having torque is awesome. Its just so much fun. It just feels very cool to have a V8 swapped Audi too finally. Its not the fastest engine out there, but I think there's a cool factor to it. I'm so happy I was able to do it after all these years. Some of the little things I like are that I don't have to put 93 oct in it like I did for my tune on my 1.8. Gas mileage on the highway is about 21, which isn't bad I don't think. No worries about turbo problems, boost leaks, etc. Obviously there are some downsides too. Allegedly 124lbs heavier than the 1.8, gas milage isn't as good, and 4.2 parts are expensive man, lol. Also it hurts to buy things like the ignition coils and adapters because there's twice as many. Oil changes are more expensive too since this thing takes 8qrts of oil lol. Overall though, very glad I did it and it puts a smile on my face every time I drive it. Very excited to clean it up a bit and work out some of the little issues. 

I'm sure I missed a bunch of things in this post, but if anyone has questions about the swap into an AEB or preface lift car, just let me know, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice dude! Still waiting to get back to mine.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Nice dude! Still waiting to get back to mine.


Thanks! I can see why you guys like the swap so much.

Quick video of the exhaust. Like I said, its an AWE twin 2 exhaust with an x-pipe, but has an exhaust leak currently, so it will sound a little bit different. You can also hear how loud the tensioner is thats going bad. 
V8 exhaust by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Awesome job, looks and sounds good. Makes me wish I would have V8 swapped mine instead of dumping money into a turbo build.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CactusAvant said:


> Thanks! I can see why you guys like the swap so much.
> 
> Quick video of the exhaust. Like I said, its an AWE twin 2 exhaust with an x-pipe, but has an exhaust leak currently, so it will sound a little bit different. You can also hear how loud the tensioner is thats going bad.
> V8 exhaust by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


It’s the perfect amount of coolness/acceleration/MURICA sounds. All in a 100% unassuming car.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Slowly cleaning up the engine bay. Red powder coated valve covers, IE coil adapters, and red top coils. I decided to go with red because V8. Doesn't go well with green, but you only see it when the hood is open and it makes it look more ridiculous for a green station wagon to have, so I love it. Now if I can only clean up the paint on the intake manifold and get my B6 S4 engine cover to fit...

New car things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
New car things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
New car things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
On the left are the coils I used. The middle came off my 1.8 but were too short with the coil adapters. The right is the stock A6 coil.
New car things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

Also, I got the AC to fit.... "fit". I haven't seen much information on AC for the 4.2 swaps other than "its possible". No pictures of it installed anyway that I can find. So here is some info and pictures from how I did it. And yes, I do have a 4.2 radiator and was still able to fit the S4 condenser without much of an issue. I used all S4 lines, condenser, drier, etc. Had to bend the S4 lines by hand which was a nightmare without a pipe bender. On the S4 both of the lines from the compressor go between the subframe and the oil pan. I was only able to fit one in there and had to run one in front of the engine too.
S4 AC lines (black) vs A4 AC lines (silver)
New car things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
AC stuff by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
New car things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
S4 and A4 drier mounts are different, so I just made my own bracket out of a piece of steel and mounted to the stock A4 mount location
AC stuff by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Condenser mounted
AC stuff by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Had to trim a bit more from the bumper bar to get the fans to fit
New car things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Liiiiittle bit of bumper trimming
New car things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
New car things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

Also added a B6 S4 power steering cap because why not
AC stuff by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
AC stuff by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

Also installed facelift tails a while ago
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
V8 swap things by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

Do you think you could get away with using the A4 drier and just get S4 ac lines that go to the condenser and the pump or do you actually need the full set up?
I also have the full ac setup from my C5, I wonder if that could possibly fit.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I appreciate the progress! From what I’ve researched, 2.8 a/c lines work great as well


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Brennan610 said:


> Do you think you could get away with using the A4 drier and just get S4 ac lines that go to the condenser and the pump or do you actually need the full set up?
> I also have the full ac setup from my C5, I wonder if that could possibly fit.





NeedingAnAudi said:


> I appreciate the progress! From what I’ve researched, 2.8 a/c lines work great as well


Thanks! more to come soon hopefully. I think next is moving the fuel lines so they aren't bend around and sketchy like they are now. Then I can fit my B6 S4 engine cover too hopefully.

I can tell you that if you decide to use an S4 condenser, you will need S4 or 2.8 lines for the compressor. I had a 2.8 compressor line that I decided not to use, but I think you could use them. They both run in front of the engine and have a little bend that I think was made to go over the snub mount(?). The problem I had was that they would take some more bending to make fit properly (for example, the snub mount bends would have to be straightened out) and that I didn't really have much room to run two lines in front of the engine. Might have to cut more of the core support. Like Alex said though, I definitely think you could make them work. Either 2.8 or S4 lines will need some pretty good bending though. 

As far as the A4 drier, I don't really see why you wouldn't be able to run that either. I think you would run into the problem of needing to bend the line between the drier and the compressor, which might be tough. The only differences I've noticed with the two driers are how they are mounted, and where the inlets and outlets are. The A4 drier has the inlet and outlet on opposite sides while the S4 one has the inlet on outlet right next to each other, effectively on the same side, facing outwards of the engine bay. I'm not sure if they have the same inlet and outlet bungs or not, but I would assume they do. I think packaging/fitment wise, the S4 one would be better to use, but I think the A4 one could be made to work. I left my A4 drier and attached lines in the car for a while before I installed the S4 AC stuff and it wasn't in the way of anything. 

I don't see why you wouldn't be able to run the A6 4.2 condenser. Its a little bit of a weird setup, but it seems like it could work. I haven't looked into it much or heard much about it honestly. Might be worth trying through, especially if you have the parts. I also don't know what all the hose connections are like and if they will fit. I don't see why they wouldn't be the same, but it is Audi, so you never know lol


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Well. Here it is. The final 'mod' Ive wanted to do to this car. I know I say that now, and then in a week I'm going to say "okay, last mod, I swear" while I'm installing RS4 pedals or something. And I know some people are going to say 'yEaH bUt ItS nOt PeRiOd CoRrEcT', I agree, but I don't care at all. This wheel has totally transformed the driving experience. It feels so good and I love the look of it. In my opinion, the most important mods are the ones that you touch and are constantly looking at while driving. Either way, its an 8V A3 S-Line wheel. I got it for very 'cheap' for doing some work on a friends B7. Install was super straight forward, just had to re-pin the wiring harness. No airbag light and the horn works, so we should be good to go. None of the buttons on the steering wheel work obviously, but it would be cool if the volume scroll wheel worked - thats really all I would use on the wheel.
730CA13F-C3C3-451F-8A26-17E79E8ACC3F_1_201_a by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
B483CA43-7DB2-4577-BA44-2076490F7BF3_1_201_a by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
A50D9BF0-2B4D-42CE-8618-3B1CBAC50026_1_201_a by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
998E939D-BC4F-45F8-97FE-FD2CB99ED463_1_201_a by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr


----------



## xdewaynex (May 25, 2009)

Looks awesome, and honestly doesnt really look out of place.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

xdewaynex said:


> Looks awesome, and honestly doesnt really look out of place.


Thanks! Yeah, I agree. I thought it would have looked a little more out of place than it does.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Figured Id post a little update since its been a while. The avant hasn't been driven in a couple months for a few reasons. First, I have been working on the exhaust so its not leaking anymore and so terribly loud and I'm getting cats welded in. Its taking forever for the shop to weld them, but I just want to be able to pass inspection again and I'm kind of over the whole smelly car thing. Second, I bought a new car since I drive so much for work and the avant is not reliable enough. I have been enjoying every second of this car, but I do miss the avant dearly. I'll get it back on the road soon enough. I hope. 

F679C4D5-B7DD-4F52-ADAE-E90956E8594E by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
B455D549-E990-434A-B14B-FF851956E71E by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
5EB5877A-1373-42DC-9E90-794537AB0B7E by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
B08E1FC9-97CF-4437-8A06-CAF27F00C48A by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
0620B8A3-F517-44DC-B66F-041D4A9BE180 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
Woof
34D5D6E5-D41E-4BFC-8318-E7C9762DF463 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
E5487E9E-4950-451E-92F4-67A934C53082 by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
782F33BC-76C0-4DA0-A2B0-A20FA1B12E46_1_201_a by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr
18942919-5E33-448F-9AE3-5AEC75FDDA58_1_201_a by Spencer Kohli, on Flickr

Obviously no S4 avant for us in the US, but I had to get a somewhat rare/interesting spec, so it took a while but I finally found one with (almost) everything I wanted. Its a 2013 Moonlight blue S4 with lunar interior and Aluminum optics package. Manual, carbon package, sport diff, B&O speakers, MMI package, and it came with an ECS intake and AWE Track exhaust, so I am pretty happy with it.

That being said, I will be getting back to the B5 soon. Not many (if any) more mods planned for it. Just want to clean it up a little and enjoy it.


----------

